# Thoughts and prayers for Tree sling'r (Jasha) who is in surgery.



## Metals406 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey fellas & gals, Jasha got his arm crushed by a wood chipper today. He's in surgery right now to fix the damaged arm.

Whether you pray or send good vibes, or whatever -- he and his family can use them right now.

I'm sure this will sideline him for work too, so I'll try and keep y'all posted in case he needs help.

Please be safe out there guys!!

*WARNING: DO NOT LOOK AT THE PICTURE BELOW IF YOU GET QUEASY OVER BLOOD, ETC. * 









.














.





.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers and thoughts and hopes going out from us in Ely to you, Jasha. You built the screamingest MS660 I've ever owned and cut with, my friend. Mend fast and mend well!


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 10, 2012)

I hate to hear that about Jasha. Hopefully he'll be fine with no lasting damage.


----------



## madhatte (Oct 10, 2012)

Holy cow! That's gonna leave a scar.

Here's to a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## Ductape (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers sent.

Any more info on what happened? No doubt we'd all like to learn from it.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 10, 2012)

Thoughts and positive vibes are underway - but I don't do prayers!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Thoughts and positive vibes are underway - but I don't do prayers!



We know Niko! 

And that's okay.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 10, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Holy cow! That's gonna leave a scar.
> 
> Here's to a complete and speedy recovery.



Complete and speedy recovery is the words!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ductape said:


> Prayers sent.
> 
> Any more info on what happened? No doubt we'd all like to learn from it.



No other word right now, other than him being prepped for surgery about an hour ago.


----------



## MotorSeven (Oct 10, 2012)

Ouch...thoughts, vibes, and prayers en-route.


----------



## dancan (Oct 10, 2012)

Best thoughts and wishes from here for a speedy recovery .
I'm still on that recovery road since may , listen to what the nurses and docs say , get someone to take notes and ask questions but don't rush things .


----------



## leeha (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers sent to him and his family.
I know what it's like to have a limb
crushed. It ain't good.

Hope for a well and speedy recovery.





Lee


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 10, 2012)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Let us know if we can help.


----------



## cpr (Oct 10, 2012)

Saw that this afternoon on FB. Nasty. Hope he gets well soon. He's a good guy.


----------



## rmh3481 (Oct 10, 2012)

I know your tough, but that looks like it smarts. Heal Quick. Prayers sent.


----------



## rattler362 (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayer's sent For Jasha and his Family.


----------



## OntheLevel (Oct 10, 2012)

Jasha,

You have many friends here praying for you to get well soon. Take care. 

Adam


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow Slingr that sucks dude thankfully thats all it was (not that it isn't bad enough)with a chipper involved. Here's to a speedy recovery


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers sent! 

7


----------



## ChipMonger (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers, and best wishes sent Jasha's way.

Metals, 

when more details about what happened become available would you mind sharing? i think we all could learn from this. Its very unfortunate that this happened to Jasha, but considering a chipper was involved it could have been much much worse.


----------



## mtrees (Oct 10, 2012)

Get well soon.


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 10, 2012)

You'll be in our prayers buddy. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 10, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers...

Don't take this the wrong way guys, but when I read the description of the accident, I pictured much worse. He IS fortunate to be alive and still have an arm attached. It will be a long road to recovery, but he is in some ways, blessed, or lucky if you have less faith.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Oct 10, 2012)

​
Prayers sent Ol Buddy.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Whoa, that is one brutal injury. Here's to less pain and a fully functioning arm. Take care buddy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 10, 2012)

Well wishes and good vibes from here as well.


----------



## Roll Tide (Oct 10, 2012)

Praying for you brother.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Its a brutal and tough lifestyle and all the machinery around us is just waiting for moment of inattention. Get well and heal fast, hoping to hear of a full recovery.


----------



## jcouch (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayer's sent For Jasha and Family.


----------



## gmax (Oct 10, 2012)

That's nasty I hope it heals fast.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 10, 2012)

ChipMonger said:


> Prayers, and best wishes sent Jasha's way.
> 
> Metals,
> 
> when more details about what happened become available would you mind sharing? i think we all could learn from this. Its very unfortunate that this happened to Jasha, but considering a chipper was involved it could have been much much worse.



I'm hoping, after a couple weeks of recovery, Jasha can get on here and tell the tale.

There is most likely a good lesson to learn from his accident.


----------



## srb08 (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers your way.
Best,
Steve


----------



## JimM (Oct 10, 2012)

I for one was surprised to see there was still an arm, knowing wood chippers. best wishes man...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 10, 2012)

was just wondering a couple days ago if he still posted here,seems like a lot of members talked up his saws ,heck of a way to find out if he is still around ,heal up there treeslinger


----------



## Overtrained (Oct 10, 2012)

I Wish him a speedy recovery! That looks like it hurts but glad he is still around to tell the tale!


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Oct 10, 2012)

Gnarly. Will make a good story at the bar. 
+++vibes.


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 10, 2012)

Major healing mojo sent from Texas, Jasha.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 10, 2012)

hope he does ok and gets back up and going fast


----------



## Joe Kidd (Oct 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Thoughts and positive vibes are underway - but I don't do prayers!



:too_sad:


----------



## spacemule (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! That could have been a lot worse though. Hope it heals quick, and they give him some good pain medicine.


----------



## gcdible1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Best wishes slingr!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2012)

Whoah dude! I am so sorry to hear this. We will be praying for a *full *recovery for you!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 10, 2012)

That looks bad but as others have stated picture was not what I expected. Prayers sent.


----------



## Troy G (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your accident Jasha, prayers, well wishes, and good luck so you can hopefully be back to normal.


----------



## ckelp (Oct 10, 2012)

i've been scratched worse opening a beer....:msp_mellow:



clean out all the dirt and i hope for a speedey recovery


----------



## PJF1313 (Oct 10, 2012)

I didn't see this thread here - just replied to the one OoT


Speedy recovery to you 'Slinger!

If you need anything, just give a yell!


----------



## Laroo (Oct 10, 2012)

Thoughts, hopes, prayers. for him and his family.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear you got injured, hope you can recover quickly. As others said being it was a wood chipper accident glad it wasn't worse. Lots of good people here wishing and praying for you.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 10, 2012)

An unfortunate injury. Sorry to see another one.

Is there a story that goes with that picture? That is a pretty unusual chipper wound; I cannot think of a normal way to make your arm look like that.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers sent, hope for a fast recovery.


----------



## Officer's Match (Oct 10, 2012)

My prayer lifted for you sir. Full 'n speedy!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 10, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> An unfortunate injury. Sorry to see another one.
> 
> Is there a story that goes with that picture? That is a pretty unusual chipper wound; I cannot think of a normal way to make your arm look like that.



No full story as of yet. . .

I agree that it's a weird chipper injury. I wonder if he didn't run it in there and someone was able to hit the safety stop before he got pulled in?

It's not just soft tissue though, the bone is broken too.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers for you ! Holy #### that looks bad. HOpe you recover quick and glad it wasnt worse.


----------



## Brian13 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hope surgery goes well, and for a fast and full recovery!! Will definitely keep Jasha in my thoughts.


----------



## zogger (Oct 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear of an accident like that. Chippers are bonafide grade A dangerous tools. Praying for a good recovery here.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 10, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.

Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2012)

That's an UGLY compound fracture. Looks like there might be some muscle loss too.


----------



## tallguys (Oct 10, 2012)

Godspeed and God Bless. Hope you heal up well.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 10, 2012)

Brad warn us next time that pic was clearer than original. :msp_scared:


----------



## Elim (Oct 10, 2012)

Hope you have a great Dr. who can get you back together ASAP Jasha. We are pulling for you dude!

Do what the Dr's say, and take it easy for a little bit. Most likely have some Physical Therapy too. It is tough, but it helps in the end.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Oct 10, 2012)

Heal well heal fast friend. Take recovery slow and easy.


----------



## H 2 H (Oct 10, 2012)

Thoughts Vibes and Prayers sent


----------



## SkippyKtm (Oct 10, 2012)

So sorry to see that Jasha. My family and I are wishing you a fast and full recovery.


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jasha has sent out plenty of good from this site and others. Now it is time for the what goes around comes around to send some back his way. Here's to a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm anxious to hear this story, there is something i need to know because i can't figure out how he got his forearm so there is something i might not be aware of and i might learn something to prevent me being next.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers sent , get well soon. Termite


----------



## PARTSWOODCHUCK (Oct 10, 2012)

Ouch! Heal up quick!:jawdrop:


----------



## RAMROD48 (Oct 10, 2012)

So thats what the arm looks like on the inside...Oh wait, too soon?

Praying for a full and speedy recovery...

Couple thoughts come to mind....did this chipper have the self feed grabber rollors? Bet they would tear up some flesh... 

Or was he drug into the shoot and this was the arm that took the hits before someone got it turned off?

and whats the BLACK discoloration on his hand...that dont look good....


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 10, 2012)

RAMROD48 said:


> So thats what the arm looks like on the inside...Oh wait, too soon?
> 
> Praying for a full and speedy recovery...
> 
> ...



The black is most likely blood that flowed into his tissues. When blood isn't contained in a vessel and oxygenated, it will tun black in appearance.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 10, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Holy cow! That's gonna leave a scar.
> 
> Here's to a complete and speedy recovery.



Complete actually is most important, but as I said, those are the right words! :msp_wink:


----------



## nmurph (Oct 10, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I'm anxious to hear this story, there is something i need to know because i can't figure out how he got his forearm so there is something i might not be aware of and i might learn something to prevent me being next.



Notice how the hand is black and the center of the palm looks like it might have been blistered?


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 10, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's an UGLY compound fracture. Looks like there might be some muscle loss too.



i just showed the pic to my wife,, she works for the local hospital and an emt it didn't bother her but dang it made my stomach turn over,,, we are rooting for you tree slinger,,, we are all behind you


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 10, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Notice how the hand is black and the center of the palm looks like it might have been blistered?



Yeah i saw that.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 10, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> i just showed the pic to my wife,, she works for the local hospital and an emt it didn't bother her but dang it made my stomach turn over,,, we are rooting for you tree slinger,,, we are all behind you



Lol my wife did the same thing, shes an ER nurse she said i see it all the time , yeah well i don't and i'm:sick:


----------



## Officer's Match (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, tuff for me to look at too.


----------



## benp (Oct 10, 2012)

You're in my thoughts sling'r. Hang in there.


----------



## Boleclimber (Oct 10, 2012)

It is painful just looking at his injury. Wish him the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## sawfun9 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh man that IS ugly, but your a tuff guy, you'll pull through. Just keep infection out. Best wishes and more to a speedy recovery.

And I second the "please let us know how it happened" so we can avoid the same thing.

Get healed soon
Don


----------



## dave_376 (Oct 10, 2012)

I definitely hope for a complete recovery for you!!!


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 10, 2012)

Holy! Get well dude. Better keep a bottle of iodine close by, right behind the bottle of fire water.
Oh and I forgot. Eat lots of bone maro , cartilage, and tendon. I swear that really helps...


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 10, 2012)

Man oh man that stinks.

Hope all goes well, Jasha. Hoping for a full recovery for you!


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 10, 2012)

Man thats rude. Thoughts and prayers and mojo for full recovery.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Oct 10, 2012)

Ouch. Hope things heal well.


----------



## logging22 (Oct 10, 2012)

Get well dood.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Oct 10, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers go out to he and his family!


----------



## Brian VT (Oct 10, 2012)

I can only imagine that being from feed rollers (fwd then maybe rev ?).
Again, I hope you have full recovery. We know you're passionate about what you do and will be anxious to get back to it. Take all the time you can to heal well.

Some advice from when I broke my tib./fib....if the Oxywhatever makes you feel like crap, and the pain is still brutal, try Advil.
I was in Never-Never Land for 3 days, and still hurting, but I was afraid that the pain would be worse if I stopped the Oxy.
I got fed up and took a chance on Advil. My head was clear and the pain was less.


----------



## chadihman (Oct 10, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Thoughts and positive vibes are underway - but I don't do prayers!



I said my prayer for Jasha and also a prayer for SawTroll


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just got an update from Denise, Jasha's wife:



Hi Nate, I don't know how to send a message on the arborist site. I saw your post and wanted to thank you for your kind words. Jasha just went into surgery, they are going to stabilize the bone(s). They will also assess the nerve damage. The good news is the EMTS driving the ambulance passed 3 hospitals and took him to Loma Linda, they are fantastic with crushing/ nerve damage injuries. It will be 3 or more hours until he is out and awake. Feel free to message me, or I will try to keep you updated. Please thank everyone on the arborist site for their kind words, it meant a lot! Take care.


----------



## Slamm (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, 'Slinger, get better.

We're praying for you, let us know how its going and what they are doing about getting it healed. Its always good to learn what methods are going to be used to fix situations like that, may God guide the doctor's minds and hands to aid you to recovery.

Sam

Prayer sent for Sawtroll too.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 10, 2012)

Good Golly, Prayers to Jasha and his wife. Hope he regains full use of his arm.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 10, 2012)

WOW not good at all. Best wishes and a speedy recovery.

Andre.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 10, 2012)

What's scary about stuff like this is that it actually happened. Mind I don't know him, but a guy like Jasha is on TOP of his game. To me it looks like feed wheels got him. I don't like seeing top notch men get busted up like that it scares me..


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 10, 2012)

Prayers and good thoughts from New Jersey...


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 10, 2012)

chadihman said:


> I said my prayer for Jasha and also a prayer for SawTroll



Well, that's nice - and I surely don't want to debate faith to "something" (or not) in this thread (or at all on this site). I am not an important person here, Jasha and his family are!


----------



## Tired Squirrel (Oct 10, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for a quick and full recovery. Best wishes to the family!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 10, 2012)

Denise gave me the best explanation of what happened that she could at this point. She said she will give a more detailed one later if needed, although I think this one is sufficient. 

Luckily, it was a crush injury, and the knives were not moving when it happened. 



_"Apparently the wood chipper got jammed. They hit the override ? switch, so the machine was on but not in motion. He was grabbing stuff out when someone who didn't know what was happening, turned the switch to off. This overrode the hydraulics and the wheel came down and crushed his arm. It could definitely have been worse, it wasn't actually "chipped" thank goodness. I'm sure I didn't tell this right, it was explained to me but I was numb. I'll try to give you better details tomorrow. He is in good spirits and is worried more about me and the kids than he is about himself."_


----------



## young (Oct 10, 2012)

get well soon man.


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hopefully Slinger will make a full and speedy recovery and someday will be able to tell his horror story around a camp fire.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Denise gave me the best explanation of what happened that she could at this point. She said she will give a more detailed one later if needed, although I think this one is sufficient.
> 
> Luckily, it was a crush injury, and the knives were not moving when it happened.
> 
> ...



Thanks Nate.


----------



## Slamm (Oct 10, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Denise gave me the best explanation of what happened that she could at this point. She said she will give a more detailed one later if needed, although I think this one is sufficient.
> 
> Luckily, it was a crush injury, and the knives were not moving when it happened.
> 
> ...



As per, Denise's own statement about his mental state, as being one of concern over his family first and his arm second, is going to be paramount to his recovery. Guys like that are hard to keep down very long if ever. He has a flesh wound and he is working on getting through it. I have always known or thought that with such "men", such injuries were always harder on the women and family than it was on the man, which is how it should be.

His type are getting harder to find nowadays, it is unfortunate that they shine brightest during rough times, but such is life.

Sam


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 10, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Hopefully Slinger will make a full and speedy recovery and someday will be able to tell his horror story around a camp fire.



It might be something he would rather not talk about.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 10, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> It might be something he would rather not talk about.



Yup.


----------



## Cbird14 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ur I'm my thoughts and prayers jasha. Along with ur family. Get well soon!


----------



## parrisw (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, Jasha, sorry to hear, get better soon.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 11, 2012)

A little more news.

Jasha can feel his fingers!! The doc's are expecting some nerve damage further up the forearm -- but the finger and hand thing is a HUGE deal!

Also, the fella that caused the accident is a mess. As I think any one of us would be. We should keep him in our thoughts and prayers as well. Sounds like this guy is good folks, and this will probably haunt him.

The tree service Jasha is working for is a good company I'm told, and is being exemplary right now -- they should also be in our thoughts/prayers.


----------



## Slamm (Oct 11, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> A little more news.
> 
> Jasha can feel his fingers!! The doc's are expecting some nerve damage further up the forearm -- but the finger and hand thing is a HUGE deal!
> 
> ...



Yeah, thats going to be a hard row to hoe for the operator and a bad deal for the company, but its certainly good news that Jasha has feeling in his fingers.

I have lost feeling in my right forearm and arm on two occasions (non-wood related) and those are scary times when you can see your hand and arm and can't feel it or make it move.

Sam


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 11, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> A little more news.
> 
> Jasha can feel his fingers!! The doc's are expecting some nerve damage further up the forearm -- but the finger and hand thing is a HUGE deal!
> 
> ...



Good news, mostly - and I'm sure that guy didn't mean to hurt Sling'r - but I also am sure that some questions will need answers.

However, that's another process, the focus here should be on the recovery.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 11, 2012)

That is certainly good news.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 11, 2012)

thoughts and prayers to all involved... ouch it could have been worse... hang in there!


----------



## parrisw (Oct 11, 2012)

I really hope Jasha has disability insurance, weather private or through the company, it could be a long road through rehabilitation for that arm to heal up and get back the full use of it.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 11, 2012)

Man, what a sight...

Prayers going up.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Oct 11, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Denise gave me the best explanation of what happened that she could at this point. She said she will give a more detailed one later if needed, although I think this one is sufficient.
> 
> Luckily, it was a crush injury, and the knives were not moving when it happened.
> 
> ...



OUCH! A HUGE ONE!

Sorry to see this! Thoughts and prayers to all involved!

Many years ago, I turned a switch on with someone inside! Luckily, he only got hit with and breath in sawdust. The sawdust collector should have been locked and tagged out! The switch was on the other side of the room. We were cleaning and making dust. I thought, "we should have the dust collector on."

All that happened was there was one very upset guy with sawdust from head to toe, and yelling to "TURN IT OFF!" . If I could have sunk into the floor and disapeared, I would have!


----------



## bsmith717 (Oct 11, 2012)

My vibes are being sent to Jasha. Im thinking hes a lucky man to have an accident with a chipper and he still has an arm to repair. I couldnt imagine.


----------



## belgian (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear what happened ; that's an ugly wound to have on the right arm, hope everything works out well.
Wish Jasha a speedy recovery.

Makes me look different at every chipper I see ...


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 11, 2012)

I have met J.R., a fine young man. He isn't far from where I am, if he needs something.


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 11, 2012)

Any new news?

7


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 11, 2012)

Get well soon Jasha!


----------



## MCW (Oct 11, 2012)

Keep your chin up mate and fingers crossed for a speedy recovery


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 11, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> . I am not an important person here, Jasha and his family are!



I have to disagree with You on this. You are a very important part of this site. But so is all that have contributed too many to remember. This is ahuge extended arborist family.


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ouch! As bad as that looks it could have been a lot worse. Best wishes to everyone involved with this accident. 

It is good news indeed that Jasha has feeling in his fingers. I hope that he has a speedy recovery and no permanent damage.


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Oct 11, 2012)

thoughts go out to ya bro


----------



## rob066 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wishing you a speedy and full recovery. Good luck with that it looks painfull.


----------



## joatmon (Oct 11, 2012)

Jasha, I'm keeping you, Denise and your children in my thoughts and prayers. Same for all the people at the tree service as this affects all of them. 

This is for Denise and the children: Please know that Jasha is a valuable member of this Arboristsite family. It's partly because he's very helpful in sharing his knowledge in his postings. But it goes far beyond that. He is very honest and exudes integrity. His business dealings here are a model for all to follow. He's had people disagree with him, but he always took the high rode and treated all, even the naysayers, with deep respect.

Jasha, all men are worthy in the eyes of God and to God fearing people. But, you have my respect and that is not something inherited via our creation, but earned slowly over the years based on our actions.

Get well my friend, the world needs you,

Jack AKA joat


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 11, 2012)

Slap me if I am being inappropriate, one thing that really sucks about an injury to the right arm is trying to wipe with your left hand. Not easy and never seem to do as good of a job. My wife hurt her right arm a while back and I commented on this and she told me she was a left handed wiper, I thought I knew her. She writes with her right but wipes left. I ask how did this happen she says shes always been a lefty. Sorry for going off topic, I truly hope the best for your recovery. Sometimes laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Oct 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Slap me if I am being inappropriate, one thing that really sucks about an injury to the right arm is trying to wipe with your left hand. Not easy and never seem to do as good of a job. My wife hurt her right arm a while back and I commented on this and she told me she was a left handed wiper, I thought I knew her. She writes with her right but wipes left. I ask how did this happen she says shes always been a lefty. Sorry for going off topic, I truly hope the best for your recovery. Sometimes laughter is the best medicine.



Im left handed but the only things I do left handed are the small muscle things. Writing,eating utensils,things of that nature. I also play pool left handed and when I was boxing i always fought left handed. I throw a ball with my right hand never could throw left handed,also am very right eye dominate so I shoot right handed. Cant comment on the wiping I quit doing that years ago.


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 11, 2012)

Thoughts are with you Bud.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 11, 2012)

manyhobies said:


> OUCH! A HUGE ONE!
> 
> Sorry to see this! Thoughts and prayers to all involved!
> 
> ...



Having proper safety procedures are super important! I'm sure this company will have an internal review and training after this accident.

I've worked in a mill, and totally agree about lock-outs and tags.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Slap me if I am being inappropriate, one thing that really sucks about an injury to the right arm is trying to wipe with your left hand. Not easy and never seem to do as good of a job. My wife hurt her right arm a while back and I commented on this and she told me she was a left handed wiper, I thought I knew her. She writes with her right but wipes left. I ask how did this happen she says shes always been a lefty. Sorry for going off topic, I truly hope the best for your recovery. Sometimes laughter is the best medicine.



My brother broke his right wrist when we were kids. . . By the time the cast came off, he was a badass with his left hand.

Want to laugh for hours? Ask me to do something with my left hand -- like throw a ball. I look like someone sprinkled fairy dust on me. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jasha's FB post from about an hour ago. . . Really good to see him in good spirits. 


_"Thanks for all the well wishes. Had my first of many surgeries last night. You guys are all awesome, I am blessed with amazing friends and co-workers. 
Go Giants!!!!!"_


----------



## slowp (Oct 11, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Thoughts and positive vibes are underway - but I don't do prayers!



Same here. 

I got to run a saw he had worked on. It was excellent.

Jasha, get better and do what the doctors say. Let it heal up! Then get back to work.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 11, 2012)

As unfortunate as Jasha was yesterday, he was fortunate to wind up in a first class facility to get cared for.

All of the best to him, his family and the others involved in this terrible event.


----------



## vegaome (Oct 11, 2012)

Praying for your recovery Jasha. Hope its not to long or painful.

v/r

Mike


----------



## JDCOMPACTMAN (Oct 11, 2012)

Hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## All Tree NW (Oct 11, 2012)

*Heal well!*

Dude that's gnarly....he's got some of the most impressive videos i've ever seen on youtube. fallin that big fir snag was #####in. i hear he builds great saws too. wish the best for a speedy recovery. would be curious to know how it happened to avoid the same fate, though.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 11, 2012)

All Tree NW said:


> Dude that's gnarly....he's got some of the most impressive videos i've ever seen on youtube. fallin that big fir snag was #####in. i hear he builds great saws too. wish the best for a speedy recovery. would be curious to know how it happened to avoid the same fate, though.



Post number 98 has a brief description of what happened.


----------



## Miles86 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hoping you have a full recovery, best wishes!


----------



## mile9socounty (Oct 11, 2012)

Get well Jasha, your in the prayers here. Rehab isnt going to be fun at all pard. Heal up well and heal up fast.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 11, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Slap me if I am being inappropriate, one thing that really sucks about an injury to the right arm is trying to wipe with your left hand...



Oh no; lots of things worse than that. Shaving comes to mind, as well as taking a leak. There is no such thing as left-handed pants zippers, and using just your left hand for one-handed bathroom duties is far more difficult.


Jasha, I don't recall ever conversing online with you, but if you get a chance to read this, take hope from my past experiences: losing some functionality off your right side isn't that big a problem. I have a long history of crippling injuries to my right hand, and I still manage to do all the work needed. I won't go into my personal injuries, but trust me; you use your mind to manipulate the world around you, not just your right hand.


----------



## s219 (Oct 11, 2012)

Geez, just saw this! Best wishes Jasha!

I would like to know more about this too, since I run a wood chipper on my tractor PTO, and there are about a zillion ways you can get in trouble (the unanticipated hazards -- like this case -- are some of the worst).


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow! I just saw this. That was harsh to look at. Here's to a full and speedy recovery. Jasha's on my list of the most respected members here.


----------



## justtools (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow that is a scratch. Get well soon. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Whistler (Oct 11, 2012)

Whewwwwwwww Buddy ! Damn , been queezy since page 1 ! ! ! I had a friend/coworker get his arm caught in a rollformer , rollin 1/4" plate into a cylinder, between the cylinder and the rollformer. Went in it almost to his elbow until someone hit the emergency switch ! Turned out the Surgeon was in that neck of the woods due to his chainsaw surgery training. Last time I saw the guy he had 95% recovery. Endured alot of pain but EVERYTHING WORKS ! Took awhile . Hang in there , enjoy the meds, think positive thoughts and try to be patient. Hardest thing to do if you are a good worker . Whew, , , man o man. Hang tough .


----------



## craig71 (Oct 11, 2012)

I wish you all the best and hope for a full recovery for both your body and spirit. Your Giants came through for you after 2 games down and now you will fight your way back to health and beat this injury.cheers.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 11, 2012)

After praying last night, Im so relieved to here things are going better. Finger feeling is WAY important! When I was a kid I was left handed, shattered that wrist and know Im both handed. Your a tough guy, you can get through this. My family is still praying for you. I look forward to the day I can read your posts again.


To the guy that mentioned he'd be telling the story at camp fires, I dunno if id want to here this one. That arm looked pretty mangled. It takes one tough SOB to bounce back from that one.


----------



## johnnichols (Oct 11, 2012)

Prayers going up for you and your family, and also for all involved. To all out there praying... may God bless you all. POWER IN PRAYER!


----------



## Zale (Oct 11, 2012)

You and your family are in my prayers. I will never reach into a chipper again without thinking about this.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 11, 2012)

Positive mojo sent Sling'r's way and thanks for letting us know and keeping everyone informed Nate.


----------



## Plan-b (Oct 11, 2012)

Heal well and Heal fast.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2012)

Good Grief, that looks gnarly.

I pray, prayers sent. 

Mind the doctor Jasha!


----------



## josh1981 (Oct 11, 2012)

Get well soon jasha! Best wishes to a full recovery.


----------



## Tired Squirrel (Oct 11, 2012)

Glad to read the updates and some positive news regarding 'slingers condition. Continued positive thoughts from Central Jersey. Also want to extend Best wishes to all the crew members involved with this unfortunate accident as this will certainly effect them as well.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 11, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for Jasha hes a good guy. We need to pay back for all the blessing from the support weve recieved during Mntngals trials


----------



## Frank Boyer (Oct 12, 2012)

NASTY!! Get well. Glad that you have feeling in your hand. What can we do to help??


----------



## brendog84cj8 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hope he has a speedy recovery. Kinda ironic as I was on youtube earlier to get my fix of this vids. Glad the injury was not worse than it is. Get well soon and back to building bad ass saws.


----------



## Little Al (Oct 12, 2012)

Living in Europe as I do, I can not be of any practical help, but my thoughts are for your full recovery, & hope that your family can have peace of mind in the not to distant future, be strong & heal well my friend


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 12, 2012)

Hope you heal quickly and they're able to patch you up good!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2012)

You can show your sport for Jasha by going to this thread and clicking on the link. http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/211151.htm


----------



## rburg (Oct 12, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 12, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Jasha is currently in surgery getting nerve damage repaired -- keep them prayers/good vibes flowing!


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I already wanted to ask.

7


----------



## Hamsta44 (Oct 12, 2012)

All the best from down under and a speedy recovery. (-:


----------



## redoakneck (Oct 12, 2012)

Positive thoughts and prayers my man, you will be back to work in no time.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 12, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## cheeves (Oct 12, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> Good Grief, that looks gnarly.
> 
> I pray, prayers sent.
> 
> Mind the doctor Jasha!


Prayer's sent from here too!!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 12, 2012)

Any word on how the "Nerve Damage" surgery went?? Still praying for Jasha. Hope the surgeons had Blessed hands!


----------



## SCHallenger (Oct 12, 2012)

*Thoughts & prayers*



Metals406 said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Jasha is currently in surgery getting nerve damage repaired -- keep them prayers/good vibes flowing!



Nate, Many thanks for the updates. When I saw the first pic!!!!??!?! The fact that there are any identifiable nerves left & that he has some feeling is GREAT news. There are also motor nerves (these are what supply impulses to make muscles work & are different from sensory nerves which provide feeling) to be concerned about. Without them working things don't move. I don't know Jasha personally, only know of him through Arboristsite. It is easy to determine that he is a great guy in all regards. My prayers are also in the ring, & I have reason to think that they might be worth something. One person who was near the end without a kidney transplant got one, & it was successful! Another with advanced breast cancer, a mother of five young'uns is looking better every day! With all the prayers being sent I am sure he has a good chance for recovery!! SCH(Stayner)


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 12, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Oct 12, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for Jasha and his family sent. Get well soon.


----------



## indiansprings (Oct 12, 2012)

So sorry to catch up from a few days off the site and see this news, he'll be in my families thoughts and prayers, I hope he has a blessed recovery.


----------



## RCD (Oct 12, 2012)

Prayers for you & you family, God Bless


----------



## fearofpavement (Oct 12, 2012)

Not so sure that is going to buff out but modern medicine can do amazing things. Hoping you heal well and quickly.


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 12, 2012)

Heal up mang! 

Gary


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 12, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Jasha's post on FB about 30 minutes ago. . .

_"Update, had my second surgery today. Things are gonna be a lot different from here on out. I guess I will just adapt, should not be too hard with the friends and support I have. #### happens ehh?"

"Oops, the muscle, nerve and tendon surgery. (attempt) is Monday."_


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Jasha's post on FB about 30 minutes ago. . .
> 
> ...



I'll be thinking about him on Monday.


----------



## Jim Timber (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll be praying his surgeon's have a wonderful weekend and come to the OR with a clear mind and steady hands.

Suffering from nerve issues in my hands myself: I can tell you Jasha, this is a tought row to hoe. Try not to dwell on what you used to be able to do and find things to keep your mind occupied when you're feeling down about the new found difficulties. I'll be praying for you as well.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 13, 2012)

Good vibes and fast healing!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 13, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> I'll be thinking about him on Monday.



Surely will! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## rburg (Oct 13, 2012)

I hope all your surgery is successful and your recovery goes quickly. You have definitely been one of my favorite contributors to this site.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2012)

I guess the doc's have revealed the true extent of the muscle damage in the arm, and it's not good news.

More later when I hear more.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I guess the doc's have revealed the true extent of the muscle damage in the arm, and it's not good news.
> 
> More later when I hear more.



Ouch, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the update! Although not easy, word is best spread through the mouth of a friend!

7


----------



## MEATSAW (Oct 13, 2012)

Trying to be optimistic here: isn't muscle damage repairable (and favorable) versus nerve damage?

Best wishes on your recovery


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just caught this Nate, sorry a little late, been sidetracked. Man so sorry to hear this, and hope Jasha pulls through A-ok!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2012)

MEATSAW said:


> Trying to be optimistic here: isn't muscle damage repairable (and favorable) versus nerve damage?
> 
> Best wishes on your recovery



Not if it's ground/mooshed up like hamburger. Then you'd be talking muscle grafting, etc.


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 13, 2012)

MEATSAW said:


> Trying to be optimistic here: isn't muscle damage repairable (and favorable) versus nerve damage?
> 
> Best wishes on your recovery



It is a little more complicated than that. Both can be surgically treated. Muscle tissue tends to heal by scaring, but the surrounding tissue hypertrophs, if the damage isn't to great, to compensate the damaged area. 
Nerve damage on the other hand can also be surgically addressed. The method of choise is that if the peripheral nerve sprossing is servered, you try to readapt the ends. The nerve sprosses out new and orients it's growth in the direction of the "old dead severed nerv ending". So the new growth can take a few weeks till months until the final result is apparent. If faveral or not no one can say. 
So as you can see it is a little more complicated.

7


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 13, 2012)

Everyone should be staying optimistic through this, there are things that can be done. Doctors don't give up unless all options are exhausted.


----------



## alderman (Oct 13, 2012)

I'll keep hoping for a good outcome. Good wishes from the West coast.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 13, 2012)

I am beyond words and a bit emotional with support I have received on here. You people are truly amazing. It is kindness and positivity like this that will get me through. Not gonna lie, it's pretty bad.
So, the chipper was not moving, just had it idling to keep the hydraulic pressure on. I was outside the chute, cleaning out around the feeder wheel. I had my arm in a small area getting the last of the material out. A co-worker shut the machine down. The hydraulics gave and with my arm in there I knew I was in big trouble. I felt it go, snap and pop. The machine was eventually restarted and I got it out. It was a mistake, unfortunately one that I will deal with for a long time.
You guys are awesome and count each and everyone of you as a good friend. Thanks is not enough, but all I have.


----------



## cpr (Oct 13, 2012)

We've never met, but you're a straight up guy. Whatever it takes to get you through, we'll all try.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I am beyond words and a bit emotional with support I have received on here. You people are truly amazing. It is kindness and positivity like this that will get me through. Not gonna lie, it's pretty bad.
> So, the chipper was not moving, just had it idling to keep the hydraulic pressure on. I was outside the chute, cleaning out around the feeder wheel. I had my arm in a small area getting the last of the material out. A co-worker shut the machine down. The hydraulics gave and with my arm in there I knew I was in big trouble. I felt it go, snap and pop. The machine was eventually restarted and I got it out. It was a mistake, unfortunately one that I will deal with for a long time.
> You guys are awesome and count each and everyone of you as a good friend. Thanks is not enough, but all I have.



Good to see ya posting Jasha! What are the docs sayin' about the muscle thing? Denise wasn't real specific when she messaged me.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 13, 2012)

You were gonna see this sooner or later,since you're logging in again. :msp_smile:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/211151.htm


----------



## Ductape (Oct 13, 2012)

Jasha, I wish you a complete recovery and 100% use of your arm after some recovery time.

Reminds me of an expression I heard years ago....... scars are like tatoos, but with better stories behind them.

Good luck !


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 13, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Slap me if I am being inappropriate, one thing that really sucks about an injury to the right arm is trying to wipe with your left hand. Not easy and never seem to do as good of a job. My wife hurt her right arm a while back and I commented on this and she told me she was a left handed wiper, I thought I knew her. She writes with her right but wipes left. I ask how did this happen she says shes always been a lefty. Sorry for going off topic, I truly hope the best for your recovery. Sometimes laughter is the best medicine.



A few days ago one of my coworkers had a bad motorcycle accident on the way home from work. Ended up underneath a truck, with *both* elbows broken. His wife is going to have to do EVERYTHING for him, as his arms will both be imobilized against his chest for several weeks. Not fun.


Jasha hang in there and recover. We're praying for you!


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 14, 2012)

Jasha, take care or I'll tell Dottie to take care of you.


----------



## shwinecat (Oct 14, 2012)

We will keep you in our prayers. Keep your kids and family close. They push you through the pain an increase the healing.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you hope everything works out well recovered quickly, Tom


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 14, 2012)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery tree slingr


----------



## FastGame (Oct 14, 2012)

Jasha hang in there, I suffered a major injury and its not fun but things will get better...trust me. Best wishes to you !


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 14, 2012)

I have had a bunch of injuries in my past, but I was never in a position at the time to read assurances online from other folks that it wasn't so bad as I might have been thinking. When I chopped off my right thumb & index finger, I really don't think I would have drawn any assurance whatsoever from 10,000 fellows telling me it wasn't too bad. 

I was pretty down at the time.

In retrospect, the sorrow over the loss of something very important to you (part of your body) overrides reason, and you aren't too happy about it. Later on, you learn to accommodate the change in your life.

I guess that trying to help another guy when he is down can't hurt, so KEEP LOOKING FOR THE BRIGHT SIDE. You won't probably be working as hard now, and new opportunities will be opening up that you would have overlooked.


----------



## Alex D (Oct 14, 2012)

Good God that is nasty injury,it is injuries like this that really are sobering as to how dangerous equipment really is. 

I hope you have a full and speedy recovery.

Oh and that 088 you did up for me is running flawlessly and STRONG - ive yet to see one coming close to matching it


----------



## jra1100 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hang in there Jasha, there are many people who are pulling for ya. JR


----------



## Cedarkerf (Oct 14, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I am beyond words and a bit emotional with support I have received on here. You people are truly amazing. It is kindness and positivity like this that will get me through. Not gonna lie, it's pretty bad.
> So, the chipper was not moving, just had it idling to keep the hydraulic pressure on. I was outside the chute, cleaning out around the feeder wheel. I had my arm in a small area getting the last of the material out. A co-worker shut the machine down. The hydraulics gave and with my arm in there I knew I was in big trouble. I felt it go, snap and pop. The machine was eventually restarted and I got it out. It was a mistake, unfortunately one that I will deal with for a long time.
> You guys are awesome and count each and everyone of you as a good friend. Thanks is not enough, but all I have.



The support here is over whelming we found out with Janimay and all the support we have recieved. Yes you are among friends..


----------



## WV wood chopper (Oct 14, 2012)

Prayers sent...get well soon....


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 14, 2012)

Best wishes from Henrietta Twp., Ohio on your road to recovery.


----------



## sawfun9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I agree with Alex D, Tree Sling'r 880's are quite the thing. The world needs more of them.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 14, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Jasha's next surgery will be Tuesday, and not Monday as previously scheduled.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Oct 14, 2012)

Jasha, not much more that I can add that has not already been said.

All I can add it that your in our thoughts and our best wishes for the best recovery possible are headed your way.


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 14, 2012)

Really sorry to log in tonight and see this. I'll be praying for a speedy and full recovery for you, Jasha. Also strength for family and friends, clarity of thought and creativity for the doctors and other medical staff, that your co-workers will get through it, etc.



Mr. HE


----------



## Brian_NC (Oct 14, 2012)

Prayers sent for you and your family Jasha.


----------



## FSburt (Oct 14, 2012)

Bummer about your accident Jasha wishing u a strong recovery through it all. Your family is strong and will be your rock through all of this. Hang tough brother.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 15, 2012)

Praying that your nerve surgery goes well tomorrow!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Jasha, not much more that I can add that has not already been said.
> 
> All I can add it that your in our thoughts and our best wishes for the best recovery possible are headed your way.



Thoughts and best wishes are the right words! :agree2:

I assume he is fed a lot of antibiotics in the meantime, to keep infection away.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys, today's surgery got postponed until Tuesday a 3pm. Lots of medicine and IVs. Can't thank you as well as many others for positive thoughts. Gonna be here awhile longer. Oh well, it's a long way from my heart. You guys are great friends, Jasha.


----------



## josh1981 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hang tough brother. Wishing you a full recovery.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 15, 2012)

Keep hanging in there, were all pulling for you!


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 15, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hey guys, today's surgery got postponed until Tuesday a 3pm. Lots of medicine and IVs. Can't thank you as well as many others for positive thoughts. Gonna be here awhile longer. Oh well, it's a long way from my heart. You guys are great friends, Jasha.



Don't let the postponements get you down. Hospitals and Drs. just seem to work that way. We members of AS are always here if you need someone to lean on. 

Lean on us rep sent......................:msp_wink:


----------



## buckwill (Oct 15, 2012)

my heart to you and yours,,, could have easily been any one of us, buck


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 15, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers going out to you Jasha for a full recovery.


----------



## ScottWojo (Oct 15, 2012)

Jasha,

My prayers are with you, your family and your medical staff throughout your recovery. Peace, love and rest to you and your loved ones.

-Scott


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Oct 15, 2012)

May all that remains from this is the story to your future grandchildren about that scar grumps has...
Get well fast!

SA


----------



## browndd1 (Oct 15, 2012)

View attachment 257454
View attachment 257455
View attachment 257456


Here are pictures of my hand and arm and everything was able to be re-attached and I didn't loose my hand or arm thanks to the Good Lord. From the picture, looks like the Surgeon can get you back together and with a lot of therapy, you will be back on the job in months. Best of luck to you and have a speedy recovery.

Dave


----------



## parrisw (Oct 15, 2012)

browndd1 said:


> View attachment 257454
> View attachment 257455
> View attachment 257456
> 
> ...



You should warn people about images like that.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 15, 2012)

browndd1 said:


> View attachment 257454
> View attachment 257455
> View attachment 257456
> 
> ...



Dave, what's the story with yours? That wasn't just a little injury.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 15, 2012)

parrisw said:


> You should warn people about images like that.



LOL, yes - I suppose he should.

When a guy works in emergency services, you kinda get used to seeing inside parts.

One thing that helped me, was visualizing that we're critters just like a deer or elk, with similar parts. If you can handle butchering an animal, the human aspect is a little easier to stomach. . . Sometimes.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That's an UGLY compound fracture. Looks like there might be some muscle loss too. ....



Sad, but likely true.

It is encouraging that he can feel his fingers though! :msp_smile:


----------



## parrisw (Oct 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> LOL, yes - I suppose he should.
> 
> When a guy works in emergency services, you kinda get used to seeing inside parts.
> 
> One thing that helped me, was visualizing that we're critters just like a deer or elk, with similar parts. If you can handle butchering an animal, the human aspect is a little easier to stomach. . . Sometimes.



Yes, I know, most stuff doesn't bother me at all, I was just saying for the sake of others, I don't enjoy looking at it one bit, but I can take it. I've seen someone I know die right before my eyes from an accident, that kinda chit hardens ya up.


----------



## Brian13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> LOL, yes - I suppose he should.
> 
> When a guy works in emergency services, you kinda get used to seeing inside parts.
> 
> One thing that helped me, was visualizing that we're critters just like a deer or elk, with similar parts. If you can handle butchering an animal, the human aspect is a little easier to stomach. . . Sometimes.



I dont think you get used to seeing the inside parts LOL, you just learn to deal with it. I work in the emergency services, and those pics still caught me off guard.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 15, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Yes, I know, most stuff doesn't bother me at all, I was just saying for the sake of others, I don't enjoy looking at it one bit, but I can take it. I've seen someone I know die right before my eyes from an accident, that kinda chit hardens ya up.



My first trauma was a male that was ejected from his vehicle and was killed. . . I had a nightmare about it the next night. After that, nada.

I also like watching having my blood drawn, when I have to have it done -- I think it's neat how they take advantage of a little vacuum and your heart pumping. Beats the old fashion way.

The nurses always think it's weird though!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 15, 2012)

Brian13 said:


> I dont think you get used to seeing the inside parts LOL, you just learn to deal with it. I work in the emergency services, and those pics still caught me off guard.



Too true.

I was always a little queasy about it, and it never went away with kids being hurt.

Besides the animal thing -- I always told myself,"If doctors can do it, why can't I?" So I started focusing less on the gore aspect, and more on the medical/scientific aspect.

I tell ya, it should be almost mandatory that folks do a stint with some branch of emergency services.

It will teach folks one of the most important things during and emergency -- keeping calm, levelheaded, and methodical. Panic kills, and that's a fact!

A lot more people would be saved without the panic factor playing into it.


----------



## Brian13 (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with you there. I think the biggest thing I have got out of it though, is just how easy things can go wrong. Even if your not being the idiot, someones lack of judgment can change or end your life all together. And I have noticed that being even more true having kids and imagining every worst scenario when they are playing. I definitely think a lot more about consequences now. The other thing I have noticed is after seeing so much tv gore, the real thing almost looks fake at times LOL.


----------



## Ductape (Oct 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Dave, what's the story with yours? That wasn't just a little injury.





And curious what it looks like today.

Human body is pretty amazing.......


----------



## parrisw (Oct 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> My first trauma was a male that was ejected from his vehicle and was killed. . . I had a nightmare about it the next night. After that, nada.
> 
> I also like watching having my blood drawn, when I have to have it done -- I think it's neat how they take advantage of a little vacuum and your heart pumping. Beats the old fashion way.
> 
> The nurses always think it's weird though!



Yup, your weird.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 15, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Yup, your weird.


----------



## PJF1313 (Oct 15, 2012)

After TOO many gvmt. "operations" it's amazing what you can get "used to" 


TreeS. - as said - I'm on the wrong cost, but what ever I (we) can do - GIVE A YELL!!


----------



## Frank Boyer (Oct 15, 2012)

This is funny, but not really. Two weekends ago, a woman dumped her m/c and was hurt. Her boyfriend had been at the bar to long and hauls all to go see. He dumps his m/c and gets hurt. They are both air lifted to the hospital together. They will both live to be a lot wiser.


----------



## biggus (Oct 15, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Yes, I know, most stuff doesn't bother me at all, I was just saying for the sake of others, I don't enjoy looking at it one bit, but I can take it. I've seen someone I know die right before my eyes from an accident, that kinda chit hardens ya up.



Don't let it harden you up too much. The soul lives on after first being judged by Christ - and one day the soul will be reunited to the body again at the resurrection. It is only that judgment at death which matters; eternity depends on it.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> My first trauma was a male that was ejected from his vehicle and was killed. . . I had a nightmare about it the next night. After that, nada.
> 
> I also like watching having my blood drawn, when I have to have it done -- I think it's neat how they take advantage of a little vacuum and your heart pumping. Beats the old fashion way.
> 
> The nurses always think it's weird though!



I never sleep good after a serious respiratory arrest or cardiac arrest call. However, this year I've been lucky enough to handle three patients who went full code on cardiac and made it, with two even going the full three shocks with the AED.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 16, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Jasha, take care or I'll tell Dottie to take care of you.



That sounds pretty rough.


----------



## RVALUE (Oct 16, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hey guys, today's surgery got postponed until Tuesday a 3pm. Lots of medicine and IVs. Can't thank you as well as many others for positive thoughts. Gonna be here awhile longer. Oh well, it's a long way from my heart. You guys are great friends, Jasha.





I was on the operating table laying flat without a backbone when the doctor told me he was waiting. I thought one day would be tough. He said 3 weeks! 

If I could have reached him, I would have killed him...... turned out to be a life saving decision, as I barely made it through the surgery 3 weeks later, even though I had healed immensely.

3 weeks watching the ceiling is a long time......


PS, hope to run the 757 this weekend you built for Mike in St. Louis


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 16, 2012)

Tree sling r, Praying for you surgery to day.


----------



## mailman (Oct 16, 2012)

I am nobody anyone knows here, but won"t go the day without hoping all goes well. My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 16, 2012)

Any post op updates?

7


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 16, 2012)

Hoping all is going well, hang in there slinger family.


----------



## caddguy (Oct 16, 2012)

Praying for you and your family Sling'r. God speed in your recovery!!


----------



## Undy (Oct 16, 2012)

A newbie here, hoping for the best for you man.

I spent 7 wks in hospital when I was 14, after breaking my neck. As was mentioned previously, it's a long time staring at the ceiling, or the clock, or the...

I more or less recovered. But some things change, and I assume you may be looking at doing some tasks in a different way. It doesn't matter as long as you can keep on doing the things that are near to your heart. 

I hope your surgery today goes well. 

Regards,
Paul


----------



## slowp (Oct 16, 2012)

Just want to tell you, your saws sure run good. I got to run a Treeslinger 660 at the LaPine GTG. I liked the way it burbled and it really could be run hard or slowed way down (tickling) when needed. If I was a falling goddess, I'd be a customer.:msp_smile:

Hope all comes out well today. And no, I'll not send my Old Sparkless saw to be modded. It has broken the spririts of men in its stock condition. What havoc would it cause after a Treeslinger mod? No tree would be safe!:msp_smile:

Get better, please.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 16, 2012)

Denise would like me to thank you all for your posts, she's been reading them and she said they mean a lot, more than we know.

Jasha's surgery is slated for 3pm today.

I will have post-surgery updates either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## rbtree (Oct 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your accident, Jasha. Sending positive vibes for today's surgery.

Still lovin' the 346 NE you massaged so skillfully for me, three years ago now!


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 16, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> That sounds pretty rough.



You have to know her to really appreciate how rough it could be. A guy named Rocky can attest to this.
She give me a through "feel up", in public, I was holding something heavy with both hands, she took advantage of that.
I was speechless.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 16, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> You have to know her to really appreciate how rough it could be. A guy named Rocky can attest to this.
> She give me a through "feel up", in public, I was holding something heavy with both hands, she took advantage of that.
> I was speechless.



I know a Rocky who used to cut 'em up in the big Redwood around Ft. Bragg. He's in Susanville now but would always go for a good "feel up."


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Denise would like me to thank you all for your posts, she's been reading them and she said they mean a lot, more than we know.
> 
> Jasha's surgery is slated for 3pm today.
> 
> I will have post-surgery updates either tonight or tomorrow morning.



Thanks Metals You are doing a great service.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 16, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Thanks Metals You are doing a great service.



Naw, I'm not doing much. . . Just trying to keep everyone informed on Jasha's progress.

I want to do something for Jasha's fund thread Brad started -- but I'm Federal Reserve Note poor.

I'll come up with something though.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Naw, I'm not doing much. . . Just trying to keep everyone informed on Jasha's progress.
> 
> I want to do something for Jasha's fund thread Brad started -- but I'm Federal Reserve Note poor.
> 
> I'll come up with something though.



what your doing here cant be bought with money ,thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## browndd1 (Oct 16, 2012)

parrisw said:


> You should warn people about images like that.



Sorry ParrisW, didn't think about it to be honest with you because everyone around here has seen the pictures and it happened in May 2010.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 16, 2012)

I was a volunteer firefighter in a small rural town for a few years. After the first dead body, I joined the boys in the bar that night and got drunk. After the second, I didn't. However, I remember every detail of every one of them. The town was right along a nasty blind curve in a U.S. highway with a state highway intersecting, and a few people died on the curve every year. 

Jasha, there's not a dang thing I can do for you from here except contribute when I can with $ and keep wishing you and your family well. You were totally a standup guy with that ported/milled 660, and I've never forgotten that.

I hope you can forgive the guy who mistakenly flipped the switch. I'm sure he's living in his own kind of hell right now. 

Anything I say may sound condescending, maudlin, or downright dumb. So I'll just say for you stay strong now, friend, and more good thoughts headed your way while you still are probably in surgery.


----------



## browndd1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Dave, what's the story with yours? That wasn't just a little injury.



Yeah, it turned out to be worse than what I thought it was initially. To make a long story short a Ford 5000 Diesel tractor with a 6 foot tiller behind it ran over my right leg, stomach and chest area. Actually, the 18.5x30 left rear tire was big enough that it covered my upper thigh as well as stomach and chest area. As the tractor ran over me, it spun me around and my left arm was run over by the turning tines of the tiller. I ended up with three broken ribs, one punctured lung, severed nerves, tendons, bones and vessels in my hand and arm. I later ended up with small blood clots in my lungs even with them walking me. After it ran me over, I was able to get up and only felt some back pain which became much worse as they laid me on the ground. I didn't even know my arm and hand were damaged until I saw all the blood inside the house when I went in to call 911. I never passed out but I was very fortunate not to have bled out. I couldn't have put a turnicut on if I wanted to because the tiller ripped my pants and belt off. I was very fortunate in all aspects because the hospital wanted to fly me to Louisville, Kentucky which has the best hand/arm trauma center in the country as I was told. The Surgeon said he could repair my hand and arm in Paducah so I didn't have to make the 4-4.5 hour trip to Louisville.

Jasha, here is the road that my injury took me down:

After the surgery, they kept my arm elevated on a large foam wedge for weeks to keep the swelling down. The Surgeon himself came in every day and cleaned/changed the dressing. I had to go and see him once a week for many weeks and when the tendons and nerves healed enough he took me out of the cast. As a result of being in the cast, I couldn't move anything so scar tissue formed around my tendons and would not allow them to glide so I can only squeeze my hand so far due to this. After he was convinced the bones were stable along with nerves, tendons and vessels, I started physical therapy three times a week for months. I was off work for six months but every injury is different. Check out the pictures before and after the healing process and if you have any questions I will try and answer them as best as I can. WARNING, PICTURES ARE GRAPHIC.

View attachment 257576
View attachment 257577
View attachment 257579
View attachment 257580
View attachment 257578


Best of luck to you and I hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 16, 2012)

Having the proper mind set after an accident like this is very important. Jasha has got a good handle on it, well done lad.
My falling career was ended by injury, I had reason to exit a moving vehicle, with predictable results. I healed up, sort of, I went back to falling timber and realized I lacked proper mobility, so I found something to do. Anyway, there were some dark moments, plenty of frustration, but I kept my mind on getting through it and on to better things.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 16, 2012)

browndd1 said:


> WARNING, PICTURES ARE GRAPHIC.
> 
> View attachment 257576
> View attachment 257577
> ...



WOW! Your "after" pics look great! Kudos to your docs on that one!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 16, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Denise would like me to thank you all for your posts.....,



Mega doses of support from Henrietta Twp., Ohio for Denise, her strength, and her patience as the situation takes what appears will be a challenging course down the road as things develop even in the best case scenario.

My personal experience tends to reinforce the belief that a good woman will not only keep you outta jail (for the most part), she can also go a long way toward keepin' ya alive....long as she doesn't get too serious about the "oughta quit drinkin' too" crap. I usually draw the line there, but then she'll pull her pistol and let me know she's pretty serious about such nonsense in the "keepin' me alive context" -- which always confuses me as she stands there with a 38. (That's why I have a secret fridge (and a 9mm) in the barn....:msp_wink:.....and all the respect in the world for my woman.)

Best to ya in takin' care of your man, Denise. He'll need ya more than he may ever admit..., well..., cuz he's a man, and we men can sometimes be stupid that way not admitting the obvious.

Rest assured that the many of us who have responded to your situation are with you in spirit as much as we're hoping for the best for Jasha.

Stay strong.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope your surgery went well. Thought about you a few times while I was at work today, I showed some coworkers your pics and they said "hope he heals up well" and "that looks painfull". There are alot of people wishing you well. Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 16, 2012)

So, just waking up from my third surgery. The muscle still needs some time, some of it was cleaned up in order to get the best repaired before a future skin graft. So in Laymen terms, that tells me things are still bad. I wil have another surgery Thursday or Friday, then stay another five days after.
At this point I miss my normal life, my kids and my dogs. It is the part that is testing me the most. Crazy, but ill get through it. You guys are amazing. Denise and I are blessed to have you all. Thank you, Jasha.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm waiting for the post that says the surgery went very well. Hope to see Jasha at the next GTG doing arm wrestling. I'm still in awe watching him drop the big doug fir in the video.


----------



## nmurph (Oct 16, 2012)

Well done, Jasha. You just need to keep things in perspective and remember you are in a marathon , not of your own chosing, and not in a sprint. This is going to be a long slog, with ups and downs. There are lots of prayers going up for you...


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 16, 2012)

Sling'r, great to here the docs are patching you up! Just keep chugging along and continue to hang tough man!


----------



## Slamm (Oct 16, 2012)

Keep chugging along, you'll make it.

Time to get some books to read or a little DVD player and watch any movies that you haven't seen.

Sam


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 16, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Well done, Jasha. You just need to keep things in perspective and remember you are in a marathon , not of your own chosing, and not in a sprint. This is going to be a long slog, with ups and downs. There are lots of prayers going up for you...



Word.


----------



## vegaome (Oct 16, 2012)

Slingr,

Hang tough and hope you heal up fast.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 16, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> So, just waking up from my third surgery. The muscle still needs some time, some of it was cleaned up in order to get the best repaired before a future skin graft. So in Laymen terms, that tells me things are still bad. I wil have another surgery Thursday or Friday, then stay another five days after.
> At this point I miss my normal life, my kids and my dogs. It is the part that is testing me the most. Crazy, but ill get through it. You guys are amazing. Denise and I are blessed to have you all. Thank you, Jasha.



Keep your chin up man. A lot of Prayers have been answered. As men we have to remember it is in Gods time not ours. And yes we are all Blessed to have such a support group as A.S.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 17, 2012)

nmurph said:


> Well done, Jasha. You just need to keep things in perspective and remember you are in a marathon , not of your own chosing, and not in a sprint. This is going to be a long slog, with ups and downs. There are lots of prayers going up for you...



Luckily Jasha was in excellent physical condition prior to the accident, which will help him greatly. Plus he knows a thing or two about running a marathon, having done so already in the literal sense.


----------



## jl4c (Oct 17, 2012)

*If someone is taking donations by check and can get it to Jasha...*

GoFundMe is a good idea but they don't operate the service out of the kindness of their heart—it's a business and they take a 5% cut of every donation. If Brad Snelling or someone will PM me their address I'll be happy to send a donation that Jasha will be able to keep 100% of.


----------



## Bret888 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Jasha*

I hope your time to a full recovery is short. I haven't been on here for a couple years, and hated to see this when I came to this site this morning. I remember your videos, well, and your knowledge and talent always impressed me. You get to "know" people without ever having met them in person, and I know this will just be a temporary setback for a guy like you.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 17, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

Just want to remind everyone how good you have made me feel. I look forward to getting out of here to get back to giving back, I have grand plans of molesting chainsaws when I get home. Once again thanks friends.


----------



## cpr (Oct 17, 2012)

Good Morning!

When you're ready, I have a 372 I'd be honored for you to doctor.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

cpr said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> When you're ready, I have a 372 I'd be honored for you to doctor.



I would be honored my friend.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 17, 2012)

*Hey you...*

Tired of hospital food yet?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

Clogged up from the codeine yet?


----------



## paccity (Oct 17, 2012)

hope things go well and you heal right. i have a saw or two i hope you can get to in the future, i would be honored to have you do my first ported saws. chin up and take care. fraser.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Clogged up from the codeine yet?



Man, good thing his lower body is functional so he can get up and walk around. Synthetic Opiates + laying in a hospital bed= digestive nightmares.


----------



## Slamm (Oct 17, 2012)

Jasha,

Can you walk around or go home or do you have to stay in bed and/or are confined to the hospital?

Just wondering.

Sam


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

jl4c said:


> GoFundMe is a good idea but they don't operate the service out of the kindness of their heart—it's a business and they take a 5% cut of every donation. If Brad Snelling or someone will PM me their address I'll be happy to send a donation that Jasha will be able to keep 100% of.



Yes they do. But, it's worth it for the services that they offer. It's too risky trying to use Paypal as a gift. They offer a service that we need and have operating expenses to provide those services. It's worth it IMHO. 3% goes to WePay, which handles the money behind the scenes, and GoFundMe only gets 2%. On another note, managing a fund raiser can be a LOT of work. Using a service like this really helps keep it manageable.


----------



## cowroy (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> So, just waking up from my third surgery. The muscle still needs some time, some of it was cleaned up in order to get the best repaired before a future skin graft. So in Laymen terms, that tells me things are still bad. I wil have another surgery Thursday or Friday, then stay another five days after.
> At this point I miss my normal life, my kids and my dogs. It is the part that is testing me the most. Crazy, but ill get through it. You guys are amazing. Denise and I are blessed to have you all. Thank you, Jasha.





Slamm said:


> Jasha,
> 
> Can you walk around or go home or do you have to stay in bed and/or are confined to the hospital?
> 
> ...



Here ya go.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

Slamm said:


> Jasha,
> 
> Can you walk around or go home or do you have to stay in bed and/or are confined to the hospital?
> 
> ...



I was working 11hrs from home when the accident happened. I am pretty much confined to my bed due to all if the IVs and wires. They are getting me going on meds to help me go poo. It has been a week. I was getting sick off of morophine and Norco I am on some other stuff now. Hopefully I will be more mobile in the upcoming days. Not sure what my hands will be like when I get home. If I am able though I will do saws. Thanks guys


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Man, good thing his lower body is functional so he can get up and walk around. Synthetic Opiates + laying in a hospital bed= digestive nightmares.



Not to mention the hallucinations...

Hang in there Jasha.


----------



## ChipMonger (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I was working 11hrs from home when the accident happened. I am pretty much confined to my bed due to all if the IVs and wires. They are getting me going on meds to help me go poo. It has been a week. I was getting sick off of morophine and Norco I am on some other stuff now. Hopefully I will be more mobile in the upcoming days. Not sure what my hands will be like when I get home. If I am able though I will do saws. Thanks guys



Narcotics will most certainly bind you up. Hope you dont mind poo'ing a brick after a week. Poor attempt at humor. You'll be able to do saws, no question in my mind. It will take some time and rehab to do it though. Jasha, you could run me over with your truck and i wouldnt know who you were, but you definitely seem like a fighter that wont be down long. Saws, will be back in your future in no time. Good luck, and prayers sent your way.

Paul


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 17, 2012)

As Jasha stated a few posts ago, he'll be at the hospital for at least another week.

For those who want to send funny cards, get well cards, naked chainsaw pictures, etc. . . Here's how you can do it.

*Loma Linda University Medical Center East Campus room 1205 
25333 Barton Road at Benton, Loma Linda , Ca. 92354*


----------



## s219 (Oct 17, 2012)

If we stick to the forum's theme, the effect of painkillers on the GI tract is best known as a "logjam". I ran into that unfortunate situation while waiting for a kidney stone to pass. I knew it was a problem when I downed a cup of coffee and could feel it pooling at neck level! I actually went off pain killers and onto massive doses of ibuprofen in that case, and it was a fair tradeoff to get things moving again.

All I got to say is, if you're still in the hospital when the logjam passes, you'll be glad they have all those bars on the bathroom walls so you can hang the hell on! Just go easy on that injured arm!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 17, 2012)

Me? . . I plan on sending him a stripper! :msp_wub:













.










.











.











.














:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barneyrb (Oct 17, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> As Jasha stated a few posts ago, he'll be at the hospital for at least another week.
> 
> For those who want to send funny cards, get well cards,* naked chainsaw pictures*, etc. . . Here's how you can do it.
> 
> ...



Don't let Gypo see this post, I ain't sure anyone healthy could stomach that picture of him much less someone in the hospital.....


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 17, 2012)

Morphine pretty well sucked for me. Stomache aches after the first week and slow bowels. It sure does take the edge off though. After a week you just want to go home. They will let you go when it's time.


----------



## dancan (Oct 17, 2012)

My 2 week stay at the hospital was a little long but I took it day by day , your lucky , you've got internet , I didn't and the food had 0 salt , cardboard had more flavour but it did keep me regular LOL
I can say that the staff from cleaners to cart pushers to nurses and doctors were the nicest people I've met considering what they see day in day out .
Pain sucks so make sure they keep you happy .


----------



## parrisw (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe we could get him a sponge bath, from a hot nurse!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Maybe we could get him a sponge bath, from a hot nurse!



Already am, my wife...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Already am, my wife...



Pictures?


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 17, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Pictures?





He's gonna heal up just so he can whoop you!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 17, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> He's gonna heal up just so he can whoop you!



I hope he does.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> I hope he does.:msp_biggrin:



Na, not me dude. I love you guys.


----------



## dancan (Oct 17, 2012)

I forgot to tell you that I learned real quick to be nice to the food servers , that extra cup of coffee or tea that they would drop off after they were done serving or the couple of extra snacks after supper sure helped the stay , I was also lucky in the fact that I had gotten 2 good room mates over the 2 weeks with plenty of like interests so there was plenty to talk about .
The first guy , 62 yrs old had more women calling and coming in to check up on him plus his wife that I don't know how he kept track of things  but they all brought lots food and treats so I got to eat well LOL .
The second fellow was a retired bee keeper that collected antique outboard motors and had built a couple of small boats so I got info on different 2 stroke stuff .


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 17, 2012)

I remember Demoral dreams, weird stuff.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I remember Demoral dreams, weird stuff.



Indeed, I have had some strange ones. Erie.


----------



## thomas1 (Oct 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I remember Demoral dreams, weird stuff.



Demoral or amoral? 




Get well soon, Jasha.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I was working 11hrs from home when the accident happened. I am pretty much confined to my bed due to all if the IVs and wires. They are getting me going on meds to help me go poo. It has been a week. I was getting sick off of morophine and Norco I am on some other stuff now. Hopefully I will be more mobile in the upcoming days. Not sure what my hands will be like when I get home. If I am able though I will do saws. Thanks guys



Your attitude is great, and I surely hope those surgeons are doing a great job at reducing the negative effects of your injury! Keep the spirits up! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I remember Demoral dreams, weird stuff.



Demerol is bad stuff. You like it at first, then the side effects kick in. 
Meperidine - PubMed Health

I was on maximum dosage for one of my little incidents, and I started having spasms every time I started to fall asleep. It hurt SO bad to wake up with a great big jerk! I told them the pain meds were causing the problem...they did nothing. I told the doctor...nothing changed. It was like somebody woke me up every time I tried to sleep.

I quit taking the stuff so I could go back to sleep. After two days without, I was fine again.

Don't think that just because the doctor has a degree, that he knows all the answers. Sometimes they either don't know, don't believe you, or they just don't care. Don't become complacent about your treatments and surgeries, and don't just roll over and let them do whatever they want! Make sure that they take the time to listen to you, that they are careful to check all the problems you might be having. If you ask a question or announce a problem and they don't give you a good answer, you had better start getting second opinions. 

In the final analysis, you are the one that has to live with the mistakes they might make. Keep your eyes and ears open for problems related to your meds.

It's a real catch-22. You need the doctors, 'cause they are the only ones that can fix you. Sometimes, you just know something isn't right, and then they don't fix it either.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 17, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Maybe we could get him a sponge bath, from a hot nurse!



Funny thing about sponge baths from nurses...if you are hurt bad enough to get one, it ain't no fun at all. About the same time you start thinking it's a bit fun, they will quit doing it and tell you to do it yourself.

Bed-ridden but otherwise ok? _Here's a sponge buddy. Get to work!_


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 17, 2012)

Back in '86, I snapped the ball off my left femur when a truck door slammed shut on me, as I was attempting to leap for my life.
Demerol made a 13 day stay at the hospital, last 7 days.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Back in '86, I snapped the ball off my left femur when a truck door slammed shut on me, as I was attempting to leap for my life.
> Demerol made a 13 day stay at the hospital, last 7 days.



Luckily, I have yet to be on these meds you guys are talking about.

I have seen my mom after surgery and the Morphine talking she would do was nutty. It was almost like it gave her temporary dementia.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

I think I'm on Deloted (sp)


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Wishing you the best!
> 
> Probably dilauded.



That is right, thank you.


----------



## jl4c (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I think I'm on Deloted (sp)



I've been on Damatol lately. Or the extra strength version, Damatol-to-heck.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> .... .
> 
> In the final analysis, you are the one that has to live with the mistakes they might make. Keep your eyes and ears open for problems related to your meds.
> 
> It's a real catch-22. You need the doctors, 'cause they are the only ones that can fix you. Sometimes, you just know something isn't right, and then they don't fix it either.




The truth is doctors may help, prayers to some "god" that you somehow believe in surely won't, but they don't hurt either. :msp_smile:


----------



## jl4c (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> That is right, thank you.



Careful, dilaudid is available in both oral and rectal delivery methods. I'd opt for the former if they give you a choice.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

jl4c said:


> Careful, dilaudid is available in both oral and rectal delivery methods. I'd opt for the former if they give you a choice.



I am on an IV drip.


----------



## GoRving (Oct 17, 2012)

Late reading this, but Prayers sent.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I am on an IV drip.



That is a major bore, but likely needed. It won't last forever though, you just have to live with it for some time. Having a computer there (and the AS) helped me a lot after my hip replacement surgery! :msp_smile:


----------



## Officer's Match (Oct 17, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The truth is doctors may help, prayers to some "god" that you somehow believe in surely won't, but they don't hurt either. :msp_smile:



We're all in here for Tree Slinger so I don't want to argue with you SawTroll, but there's way too many actual examples to the contrary of what you've stated. Be at peace sir, but I see no benefit in espousing your belief in disbelief here.


----------



## dancan (Oct 17, 2012)

IV , fast and smooth , no waiting like oral or injection LOL
Best sleep I got is when I went for surgeries , just like a light switch , Off and then On but about 10 seconds after waking up sucked , LOL , I can laugh at it now but it sure wasn't funny at the time .
Anaesthesiologist , the most important guy in the operating room !
The draw back of the pain meds for me started around the 3rd week when I was home because all I could get was 4 hrs sleep then wide awake .
Catheter , some form of medieval torture device that was briefly mentioned , make sure you drink plenty of fluids and fill that bottle or they will threaten you with it LOL


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 17, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The truth is doctors may help, prayers to some "god" that you somehow believe in surely won't, but they don't hurt either. :msp_smile:



Give it a rest, my friend.

People on AS are the same cross section of people anywhere. Some believe in a God. Some don't. Some are uncertain. But everyone who has chimed in on this thread with support for Jasha is wishing him and his family all the best. This is a time to unite to buoy up one of our own, not to promote divisiveness.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 17, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> We're all in here for Tree Slinger so I don't want to argue with you SawTroll, but there's way too many actual examples to the contrary of what you've stated. Be at peace sir, but I see no benefit in espousing your belief in disbelief here.



Don't be so double tapered. Most of us believe in God in form or another, if someone doesn't, it has no effect on his well wishes.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 17, 2012)

dancan said:


> ...
> Catheter , some form of medieval torture device that was briefly mentioned , make sure you drink plenty of fluids and fill that bottle or they will threaten you with it LOL



I had to beg for a catheter once. Morphine had me all stopped up, and they wouldn't turn off the IV either. By the time they finally got around to doing the dirty deed, I was about to pop.

Damned wench that did it was girlfriend of the guy I was in a wreck with. She was very deliberately not gentle. That was 30 years ago, and I still remember her very clearly.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

Officer's Match said:


> We're all in here for Tree Slinger so I don't want to argue with you SawTroll, but there's way too many actual examples to the contrary of what you've stated. *Be at peace sir, but I see no benefit in espousing your belief in disbelief here. *



The last part of that statement is true enough, it doesn't really matter anyway - and as i said, it doesn't do any harm.

My faith is in the man himself, and the surgeons - not in something or someone else! :msp_smile:


----------



## Officer's Match (Oct 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Don't be so double tapered. Most of us believe in God in form or another, if someone doesn't, it has no effect on his well wishes.



Agreed Randy. I spoke in respect you can surely see.  I only wish ST would leave out the "surely won't help" sentiment. I believe that is of no help whatsoever.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Don't be so double tapered. Most of us believe in God in form or another, if someone doesn't, it has no effect on his well wishes.



:agree2: Exactly! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

pdqdl said:


> I had to beg for a catheter once. Morphine had me all stopped up, and they wouldn't turn off the IV either. By the time they finally got around to doing the dirty deed, I was about to pop.
> 
> Damned wench that did it was girlfriend of the guy I was in a wreck with. She was very deliberately not gentle. That was 30 years ago, and I still remember her very clearly.



I actually begged them to remove it earlier than planned after my latest hip surgery, as it made me feel like I should pee all the time, despite I wasn't - a really weird feeling.....


----------



## jl4c (Oct 17, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> The last part of that statement is true enough, it doesn't really matter anyway - and as i said, it doesn't do any harm.
> 
> My faith is in the man himself, and the surgeons - not in something or someone else! :msp_smile:



Isaiah 29:16


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 17, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I actually begged them to remove it earlier than planned after my latest hip surgery, as it made me feel like I should pee all the time, despite I wasn't - a really weird feeling.....





I told my wife that if she ever let anyone catheterize me again, I'd write her out of the will!!!
Everyone says they did mine wrong, and that may be true but I fully intend, if anyone ever does that to me again, to hunt them down like a rabid dog and beat them slowly to death with a small club!



Mike


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 17, 2012)

Easy fellas, we all believe something. . . It's been pretty respectful so far, but lets keep it that way.

No sense in starting and internet fight in a thread meant to uplift and encourage.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 17, 2012)

Considering the strange turn this thread has taken, I, for one, am really eager to hear from Jasha about the next update in his condition. You are respected, liked, and, dare I say, loved by many on this forum, Jasha.


----------



## Officer's Match (Oct 17, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Considering the strange turn this thread has taken, I, for one, am really eager to hear from Jasha about the next update in his condition. You are respected, liked, and, dare I say, loved by many on this forum, Jasha.



My sincere apologies to anyone bothered by anything I posted, I truly meant no disrespect at all. I didn't and don't intend to challenge any other's beliefs .


----------



## Elim (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds like you have a good bunch of Dr.'s Jasha, but remember they are human too. Do not be afraid to ask questions of them, or the nurses. By now I am sure you know what the routine is, and if something changes do not be afraid ask why.

Heal fast, and well dude!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

jl4c said:


> Isaiah 29:16



I have no idea what you mean by that, and don't really want to know.....


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Easy fellas, we all believe something. . . It's been pretty respectful so far, but lets keep it that way.
> 
> No sense in starting and internet fight in a thread meant to uplift and encourage.



True, I'll "shut up" about the off topic stuff.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 17, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Considering the strange turn this thread has taken, I, for one, am really eager to hear from Jasha about the next update in his condition. You are respected, liked, and, dare I say, loved by many on this forum, Jasha.



Hear, Hear!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> Hear, Hear!



Wont know much more until my next surgery, either tomorrow or Friday. My wife has to fly back home in a couple days and that will be tough. My co-workers and my boss have head home as well, although they will be back in a few days its gonna to is tough. The pain is bearable through the meds but the food is vegetarian and there is no caffine here so needless to say we have been smuggling contraband. Trying to stay positive the best I can. Thanks guys, your support is overwhelming. Jasha.


----------



## RVALUE (Oct 17, 2012)

Good to hear of those high spirits!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> My wife has to fly back home in a couple days and that will be tough. My co-workers and my boss have head home as well, although they will be back in a few days its gonna to is tough.



That stinks! I suppose we'll just have to keep you occupied


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That stinks! I suppose we'll just have to keep you occupied



Id like that...


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

Hospital stays can be dangerous. As the saying goes, "An idle mind is the Devil's playground.". I researched and bought a new DSLR last time I was in the hospital! What say we plan out your 372XPW build?


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Id like that...



So what do you consider your best (or most fun) saw mod? I already mentioned how butt kicking your milled/ported 660 was. And I hear you've done some 880s. 

Give!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hospital stays can be dangerous. As the saying goes, "An idle mind is the Devil's playground.". I researched and bought a new DSLR last time I was in the hospital! What say we plan out your 372XPW build?



My arborist work is a good part of my living, but I'm a professional photographer by trade. So, what DSLR did you get, and why?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

He handles an 880 like I might a 260!

[video=youtube_share;J3dSbThaL30]http://youtu.be/J3dSbThaL30[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ioUh2r0OUkk]http://youtu.be/ioUh2r0OUkk[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;RrGkn1O6AM8]http://youtu.be/RrGkn1O6AM8[/video]


----------



## woodgrenade (Oct 17, 2012)

Ever been on stumbleupon? It'll take all your interests and send you to sites that they think meet the criteria. Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> My arborist work is a good part of my living, but I'm a professional photographer by trade. So, what DSLR did you get, and why?



I bought a Canon 7D to replace the 40D that I have. I still have the 7D.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hospital stays can be dangerous. As the saying goes, "An idle mind is the Devil's playground.". I researched and bought a new DSLR last time I was in the hospital! What say we plan out your 372XPW build?



Sounds good Brad.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> So what do you consider your best (or most fun) saw mod? I already mentioned how butt kicking your milled/ported 660 was. And I hear you've done some 880s.
> 
> Give!



Id have to say a 372xpw but not far behind is a MS460. Those are what I use and mod the most.


----------



## RVALUE (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Id have to say a 372xpw but not far behind is a MS460. Those are what I use and mod the most.



Don't forget that Shinny 757, hope to hear it zing on Saturday!


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I remember Demoral dreams, weird stuff.


Ohh that stuff was gross. Turned me into a zombie and had awful nightmares on it. In fact, the pain meds eventually made me feel worse than the originally injury. When you think you're ready, slowly get off that stuff.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> Don't forget that Shinny 757, hope to hear it zing on Saturday!



Have only done a couple of those and 7900s. Ill stick with the orange stuff, just preference though.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Id like that...



No chainsaw in it, its just funny!

[video=youtube;L0-lkl9TzsU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0-lkl9TzsU[/video]


----------



## RVALUE (Oct 17, 2012)

That 757 you did hung with any 70 cc saw out there.... 

Has a bit of an air leak now, runs away with itself.


I like the orange too, but it ran like a striped ape...... 

Just saying.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> [video=youtube_share;ioUh2r0OUkk]http://youtu.be/ioUh2r0OUkk[/video]



Bada$$ saw and Bada$$ tree! Bet you felt that one hit the ground!


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 17, 2012)

When you get to 72" dia trees, you are talking real timber.


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hospital stays can be dangerous. As the saying goes, "An idle mind is the Devil's playground.". I researched and bought a new DSLR last time I was in the hospital! What say we plan out your 372XPW build?



I suggest cutting the squish band 0.030" and I don't think windows in the piston are any good. My saw with windows runs great but you have to cut the transfers so far up into the cylinder to make them worth it. This time I cut the full skirt portion off the piston and only cut the transfers up to the base, this way the a/f can pass by the piston much easier when the piston is at BDC.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Have only done a couple of those and 7900s. Ill stick with the orange stuff, just preference though.



The big question everyone wants to know is what oil do you use?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> The big question everyone wants to know is what oil do you use?:msp_biggrin:



Woodland Pro from Bailey's 47:1. $112 shipped 5 gallon pale.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 17, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> When you get to 72" dia trees, you are talking real timber.



Maybe someday. I've done a fair amount of 60" cottonwood in the Dakotas, but mostly that's out in the wide open, and all you gotta do is pick a day when the winds are purty gentle and go with the leans. Those days are easy.

Jasha is one of those guys who is young, relatively speaking, but cleaves to the old ways and has dropped big timber, as well as modding saws for big timber. That's why he gets the respect of men like RandyMac, Jacob J and Gologit. That's also why he gets the respect from people who don't have that level of experience but who understand experience when they see it. 

There is no way to overestimate the brute competence of the best and most experienced members here. They have spent their lives learning it, living it, and sharing it. 

And if Jasha can no longer run the big saws in big wood (but we all want him to get back to that!), I think he can make good jing modding saws. I wouldn't hesitate to send any or all of my saws to him, and I know that's true for a ton of AS members. He is one of the top guys here!

Jasha, God bless you and keep you and yours.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Woodland Pro from Bailey's 47:1. $112 shipped 5 gallon pale.



Why do you us it at 47:1:msp_w00t:otstir:otstir:


----------



## parrisw (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Already am, my wife...



Sweet! Now your making me jealous!

Sorry to hear your wife and friends have to leave you for a few days.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Wont know much more until my next surgery, either tomorrow or Friday. My wife has to fly back home in a couple days and that will be tough. My co-workers and my boss have head home as well, although they will be back in a few days its gonna to is tough. The pain is bearable through the meds *but the food is vegetarian and there is no caffine here *so needless to say we have been smuggling contraband. Trying to stay positive the best I can. Thanks guys, your support is overwhelming. Jasha.



Wtf, that is really bad - are they just insane, or is there a real reason for it? :msp_w00t:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Why do you us it at 47:1:msp_w00t:otstir:otstir:



Because it is an even $20 at the pump silly!!!!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Maybe someday. I've done a fair amount of 60" cottonwood in the Dakotas, but mostly that's out in the wide open, and all you gotta do is pick a day when the winds are purty gentle and go with the leans. Those days are easy.
> 
> Jasha is one of those guys who is young, relatively speaking, but cleaves to the old ways and has dropped big timber, as well as modding saws for big timber. That's why he gets the respect of men like RandyMac, Jacob J and Gologit. That's also why he gets the respect from people who don't have that level of experience but who understand experience when they see it.
> 
> ...



Kind words, thank you.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Wtf, that is really bad - are they just insane, or is there a real reason for it? :msp_w00t:



Seventh Day Adventist


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Kind words, thank you.



I'm a writer and a word guy. That explains why I make long posts sometimes. But I mean every word I write.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That stinks! I suppose we'll just have to keep you occupied



We surely will! :msp_smile:


----------



## joatmon (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Indeed, I have had some strange ones. Erie.



Jasha, if you're dreamin' about Lake Erie, have them cut the meds. Now! Immediately!

Best wishes for a great recovery ..... joat


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

joatmon said:


> Jasha, if you're dreamin' about Lake Erie, have them cut the meds. Now! Immediately!
> 
> Best wishes for a great recovery ..... joat



Hays.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Seventh Day Adventist



:taped: No real reason then, that sucks, but the important part is what they can do with your arm!


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 17, 2012)

From Wackypedia 
"The church is also known for its emphasis on diet and health, its holistic understanding of the person, its promotion of religious liberty, and its conservative principles and lifestyle."

I had such as a ER Doctor in Rhonerville, I thought he did very well. He often asked what was going on in my head just before the injury.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 17, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hays.



Haha, I meant.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 17, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> [video=youtube_share;RrGkn1O6AM8]http://youtu.be/RrGkn1O6AM8[/video]



Jasha, I sure hope you had a spark screen in that saw, I would want to see you setting any fires!! I'm a little suspicious of you, that bark was looking a little toasty!!


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 17, 2012)

yuck, burnt timber, gives you the sambo effect.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 18, 2012)

Jasha, I've always wondered what it's like working in those fires, how is it on your breathing? and lungs and what-not?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 18, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Jasha, I've always wondered what it's like working in those fires, how is it on your breathing? and lungs and what-not?



Normally bad in the black. I will wear a ventalation mask if I need to.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 18, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Normally bad in the black. I will wear a ventalation mask if I need to.



Right. Must suck! I bet its hot, and wearing a mask when hot, makes it not easy to breath.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 18, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Jasha, I sure hope you had a spark screen in that saw, I would want to see you setting any fires!! I'm a little suspicious of you, that bark was looking a little toasty!!



Cool vid. Had to turn the noise way down though. Twas giving me a headache. Must be getting old.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 18, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Cool vid. Had to turn the noise way down though. Twas giving me a headache. Must be getting old.



Haha, my music is definatly not for everyone.


----------



## Officer's Match (Oct 18, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Haha, my music is definatly not for everyone.



Well, that 880 sure has a nice voice.


----------



## showrguy (Oct 18, 2012)

great to see your in good spirits jasha,
hope you see a full recovery so you can someday get back to what you do best...
is there any way you can tell us in your words what actually happened and how ??

keep yer chin up ..


----------



## nmurph (Oct 18, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Wtf, that is really bad - are they just insane, or is there a real reason for it? :msp_w00t:



He's in Kooliforeye-a....that 'splains 'bout everthang!


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 18, 2012)

After my hip replacement, the nurse that pulled my catheter thought she was trying to start a vapor locked 880


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 18, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> After my hip replacement, the nurse that pulled my catheter thought she was trying to start a vapor locked 880



Did it make your ears pop?


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 18, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> After my hip replacement, the nurse that pulled my catheter thought she was trying to start a vapor locked 880



Yep. After inflating the cuff, they are suppose to push it in to assure that it's in all the way, then they are supposed to tug on it to be sure that it is seated in the right location. I've had it done several times, and I know when it is done right, and when they are literally yanking my chain.

They DON"T have to yank on it; they are doing that just for the fun of it. She gave you a big smile after she did it, didn't she? It is a bit sadistic to give a fellow a yank that way just 'cause you can.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 18, 2012)

Good morning so far. After 8 days I was finally able to go no. 2, I know its gross, but it is a big accomplishment. The doctor added some really positive numbers and percentages as far as my muscle and future grip strength go. As of now, we are waiting for the muscle to heal more before they do another clean up and attach it to the bone, then do a skin graft. The downside is that I have another week in here and may not get to go home. Although I will eventually leave here, okay be going to another hospital closer to home. Thank you everyone, your kind thoughts and words are beyond explanation.


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 18, 2012)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Did it make your ears pop?


No but several other things did:bang: 


pdqdl said:


> Yep. After inflating the cuff, they are suppose to push it in to assure that it's in all the way, then they are supposed to tug on it to be sure that it is seated in the right location. I've had it done several times, and I know when it is done right, and when they are literally yanking my chain.
> 
> They DON"T have to yank on it; they are doing that just for the fun of it. She gave you a big smile after she did it, didn't she? It is a bit sadistic to give a fellow a yank that way just 'cause you can.



No smile,grin just sadistic cackel. :msp_angry: I asked her what the hell she was thinking as I may need that someday.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 18, 2012)

Some really good news there! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## s219 (Oct 18, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 18, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Good morning so far. After 8 days I was finally able to go no. 2, I know its gross, but it is a big accomplishment. The doctor added some really positive numbers and percentages as far as my muscle and future grip strength go. As of now, we are waiting for the muscle to heal more before they do another clean up and attach it to the bone, then do a skin graft. The downside is that I have another week in here and may not get to go home. Although I will eventually leave here, okay be going to another hospital closer to home. Thank you everyone, your kind thoughts and words are beyond explanation.



I was wondering why you posted a picture of you grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## Elim (Oct 18, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Haha, my music is definatly not for everyone.



However it definatly *IS* for some of us.  Thanks!


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 18, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Good morning so far. After 8 days I was finally able to go no. 2, I know its gross, but it is a big accomplishment. The doctor added some really positive numbers and percentages as far as my muscle and future grip strength go. As of now, we are waiting for the muscle to heal more before they do another clean up and attach it to the bone, then do a skin graft. The downside is that I have another week in here and may not get to go home. Although I will eventually leave here, okay be going to another hospital closer to home. Thank you everyone, your kind thoughts and words are beyond explanation.



Great news! One day at a time man, one day at a time.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll share a hospital story along the same lines..
My appendix had ruptured on a camping trip, close to death, yada yada. Emergency surgery had me in rough shape, a chunk of my intestine had to be removed. I was on morphine, and an epidural in my spine, almost numb from the waist down. Almost a week into recovery the docs were telling me to get out of bed and walk to get my circulation back into gear. So here I am, stumbling down the hallways wasted on morphine and still numb from the epidural. I get by the waiting room where several families were sitting and a big childs playroom with a bunch of kids playing behind a big window. All I remember is hearing this rather loud stomach gurgle followed by the sound of a hose being turned on. The look on the kids face through the window was priceless. He had been victimized by the nastiest week old liquid blood clot #2 ever... I was mad because they made me walk virtually paralized and I crapped myself in front of a dozen strangers. Hopefully my story will put a smile on your face.:redface:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 18, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> I'll share a hospital story along the same lines..
> My appendix had ruptured on a camping trip, close to death, yada yada. Emergency surgery had me in rough shape, a chunk of my intestine had to be removed. I was on morphine, and an epidural in my spine, almost numb from the waist down. Almost a week into recovery the docs were telling me to get out of bed and walk to get my circulation back into gear. So here I am, stumbling down the hallways wasted on morphine and still numb from the epidural. I get by the waiting room where several families were sitting and a big childs playroom with a bunch of kids playing behind a big window. All I remember is hearing this rather loud stomach gurgle followed by the sound of a hose being turned on. The look on the kids face through the window was priceless. He had been victimized by the nastiest week old liquid blood clot #2 ever... I was mad because they made me walk virtually paralized and I crapped myself in front of a dozen strangers. Hopefully my story will put a smile on your face.:redface:



Love it!!! Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> He handles an 880 like I might a 260!
> 
> I've always marveled at how easy he makes that look.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 18, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> ... So here I am, stumbling down the hallways wasted on morphine and still numb from the epidural. ...All I remember is hearing this rather loud stomach gurgle followed by the sound of a hose being turned on. ... walk virtually paralized and I crapped myself ...



I have too many of my own unpleasant stories about hospitals. I really liked yours, that is a keeper!

I'll bet your nose was still working fine though, wasn't it?


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 18, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Id have to say a 372xpw but not far behind is a MS460. Those are what I use and mod the most.



The 372xpw you did for me gets my vote. A real wicked saw.


----------



## srcarr52 (Oct 18, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> I'll share a hospital story along the same lines..
> My appendix had ruptured on a camping trip, close to death, yada yada. Emergency surgery had me in rough shape, a chunk of my intestine had to be removed. I was on morphine, and an epidural in my spine, almost numb from the waist down. Almost a week into recovery the docs were telling me to get out of bed and walk to get my circulation back into gear. So here I am, stumbling down the hallways wasted on morphine and still numb from the epidural. I get by the waiting room where several families were sitting and a big childs playroom with a bunch of kids playing behind a big window. All I remember is hearing this rather loud stomach gurgle followed by the sound of a hose being turned on. The look on the kids face through the window was priceless. He had been victimized by the nastiest week old liquid blood clot #2 ever... I was mad because they made me walk virtually paralized and I crapped myself in front of a dozen strangers. Hopefully my story will put a smile on your face.:redface:



Thanks, I just spit some of my lunch on my keyboard. :msp_lol:


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 18, 2012)

srcarr52 said:


> Thanks, I just spit some of my lunch on my keyboard. :msp_lol:



I damn near s**t myself _myself_ I was laffin' so hard!

Classic story. I'm sure the youngsters themselves think about it from time to time.

Happy to read that things are moving in positive directions for you, Jasha. Won't bore you with my own lengthy hospital stay story from 40 years ago, but let's just say I'm happy today's technology and medical skills are available to you.

Oops. Showin' my age, huh?:msp_wink:


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 18, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> I'll share a hospital story along the same lines..
> My appendix had ruptured on a camping trip, close to death, yada yada. Emergency surgery had me in rough shape, a chunk of my intestine had to be removed. I was on morphine, and an epidural in my spine, almost numb from the waist down. Almost a week into recovery the docs were telling me to get out of bed and walk to get my circulation back into gear. So here I am, stumbling down the hallways wasted on morphine and still numb from the epidural. I get by the waiting room where several families were sitting and a big childs playroom with a bunch of kids playing behind a big window. All I remember is hearing this rather loud stomach gurgle followed by the sound of a hose being turned on. The look on the kids face through the window was priceless. He had been victimized by the nastiest week old liquid blood clot #2 ever... I was mad because they made me walk virtually paralized and I crapped myself in front of a dozen strangers. Hopefully my story will put a smile on your face.:redface:



You should have ran with it and started throwing it at the glass. . . Like an Orangutan at the zoo! 

Hey, you could have blamed it on the meds! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 18, 2012)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> The 372xpw you did for me gets my vote. A real wicked saw.





theres a new sheriff in town ,badge # 461 :msp_wink: a stihl that thinks its a husky inside


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Oct 18, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> theres a new sheriff in town ,badge # 461 :msp_wink: a stihl that thinks its a husky inside



Bring it over, I'd like to try it out.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 18, 2012)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Bring it over, I'd like to try it out.



its being carved like a pumpkin right now at randys shop .....


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 18, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> You should have ran with it and started throwing it at the glass. . . Like an Orangutan at the zoo!
> 
> Hey, you could have blamed it on the meds! :msp_biggrin:


I was so messed up still I just made a slow U-turn, turned red in the face, and staggered back to my room for a hose down. It wasn't funny at the time but pure hilarity now.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 18, 2012)

Great to hear, Jasha, absolutely great to hear. Even with some substantial muscle loss, the body seems to be able to make up for it in different ways. I've heard that from a few people I've known who lost muscle tissue. Hoping your docs are right, and hoping your uphill journey ends well. 

That was an 880 you were slinging in that vid? I can still pick 250 pound stumps up and toss them into my pickup, but I can't move around an 880 as effortlessly as that.


----------



## Officer's Match (Oct 18, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> You should have ran with it and started throwing it at the glass. . . Like an Orangutan at the zoo!
> 
> Hey, you could have blamed it on the meds! :msp_biggrin:



That got a literal, unrestrained LOL.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 18, 2012)

*Don't Huff That Glue...*

I hope that Jasha is in a different part of the hospital. Being in the hospital is bad enough but being evacuated would be blowsville. On the other hand, maybe a change in scenery would be welcomed.

_Patients in part of Loma Linda Medical Center were evacuated and moved to another area of the hospital after a small amount of adhesive roofing material got into the fresh air intake.

A hospital spokesman said a construction crew had been spraying the material on the building.

It was unclear how many people were affected by the incident. No injuries have been reported._

Loma Linda Medical Center partially evacuated | abc7.com


----------



## tolman_paul (Oct 18, 2012)

Kinda reminds me of the first time I got food poisoning. Freshman year of college and I went out to Chinese food with friends for dinner. Somehow I got the bad piece of meat. Anyhow, next day I'm at the computer lab in the library, and know that I'm going to blow chunks. I s/d the computer, dash to turn in the boot disk to the girl running the lab and ask where the bathroom is. She says downstairs, wrong answer (there was one around the corner which I didn't know at the time) I knew I couldn't make it, so bend my head down, puke all over the floor, look up at the girl then leave.

2nd time I got food poisoning was returning on a business trip from Singapore. Nothing really funny about that episode, but the flight from Hong Kong to San Francisco is 13 hours, I spent 9 of those hours in an airplane crapper purging from both ends. Then I got to go through customs sick as a dog, and the instead of a non stop flight back to Anchorage I got to stop in both Portland and Seattle.

On the upside, as much as I hate dealing with airports and TSA, I know I can't possibly ever have a worse airline experience.


----------



## saw dog (Oct 18, 2012)

*God Bless*

Praying for and with You, your family and your medical team.
May God bless you with a speedy and complete recovery.

Safe cutting all Jim


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 18, 2012)

tolman_paul said:


> Kinda reminds me of the first time I got food poisoning. Freshman year of college and I went out to Chinese food with friends for dinner. Somehow I got the bad piece of meat. Anyhow, next day I'm at the computer lab in the library, and know that I'm going to blow chunks. I s/d the computer, dash to turn in the boot disk to the girl running the lab and ask where the bathroom is. She says downstairs, wrong answer (there was one around the corner which I didn't know at the time) I knew I couldn't make it, so bend my head down, puke all over the floor, look up at the girl then leave.
> 
> 2nd time I got food poisoning was returning on a business trip from Singapore. Nothing really funny about that episode, but the flight from Hong Kong to San Francisco is 13 hours, I spent 9 of those hours in an airplane crapper purging from both ends. Then I got to go through customs sick as a dog, and the instead of a non stop flight back to Anchorage I got to stop in both Portland and Seattle.
> 
> On the upside, as much as I hate dealing with airports and TSA, I know I can't possibly ever have a worse airline experience.



I used to drive cab. Wanna know the best way to get a cabbie to exceed the speed limit to keep the fare down? Tell him you're going to be sick in his cab. Not a single cabbie wants to take the chance he's gonna have to clean that #### up! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cbird14 (Oct 18, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> I used to drive cab. Wanna know the best way to get a cabbie to exceed the speed limit to keep the fare down? Tell him you're going to be sick in his cab. Not a single cabbie wants to take the chance he's gonna have to clean that #### up! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I'll keep that in mind haha lol


----------



## Tzed250 (Oct 18, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> yuck, burnt timber, gives you the sambo effect.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 18, 2012)

tolman_paul said:


> ... Nothing really funny about that episode, but the flight from Hong Kong to San Francisco is 13 hours, I spent 9 of those hours in an airplane crapper purging from both ends. ...



Been there (almost)...I spent 9 hours in a similar condition at a convenience store waiting for a Greyhound bus from Casper Wyoming to Kansas City. My truck was broke down, and I was stranded. I think the convenience store clerk was more unhappy about my arrival in town than I was.

Two times I've been sick like that, and both times I couldn't get home. _ It's no fun being sick away from home._


----------



## longunner (Oct 18, 2012)

I've been praying for you Jasha since I stumbled on to your incident . If life wasn't filled with problems it wouldn't be called a test. Its those times of adversity that we seek after God. And seeing some of those monsters you've cut down I remember praying they'd go the right way and they did if I did my part and He made up the difference. It sounds like dynamite went off when those big ones hit the ground, doesn't it? God bless you and your beautiful family.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 18, 2012)

longunner said:


> I've been praying for you Jasha since I stumbled on to your incident . If life wasn't filled with problems it wouldn't be called a test. Its those times of adversity that we seek after God. And seeing some of those monsters you've cut down I remember praying they'd go the right way and they did if I did my part and He made up the difference. It sounds like dynamite went off when those big ones hit the ground, doesn't it? God bless you and your beautiful family.



Thanks my friend.


----------



## rattler362 (Oct 18, 2012)

Godspeed Jasha you and your family are still in our prayer's


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 18, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Good morning so far. After 8 days I was finally able to go no. 2, I know its gross, but it is a big accomplishment. The doctor added some really positive numbers and percentages as far as my muscle and future grip strength go. As of now, we are waiting for the muscle to heal more before they do another clean up and attach it to the bone, then do a skin graft. The downside is that I have another week in here and may not get to go home. Although I will eventually leave here, okay be going to another hospital closer to home. Thank you everyone, your kind thoughts and words are beyond explanation.



Quoting this to bring it forward. This is fantastic news! Very exciting news.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 18, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


>



Awesome! Not many would catch that reference.


----------



## cpr (Oct 18, 2012)

Evening Jasha.

Hope your Giants win, it'd be good endorfins for you. Besides, my bad kitties are waiting to blow out both sides of the Bay, haha!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 18, 2012)

Jasha glad to to hear things are going well. My family is keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. 


You have made some great videos. Glad Brad found them and reposted them.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 18, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> Awesome! Not many would catch that reference.



hahahaha
do you remember the restaurants?


----------



## paccity (Oct 18, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> hahahaha
> do you remember the restaurants?



still one in lincoln city, have not eaten there in years.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 19, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> hahahaha
> do you remember the restaurants?



Yup. Vaguely.


----------



## sawfun9 (Oct 19, 2012)

The original "Lil Sambo's" resturaunt burn't down a few years ago and the new one is just not nearly the same. Just another boring resturant now.


----------



## wsg (Oct 19, 2012)

Jasha, you don't know me from a bump on a log, but my thoughts/prayers and well wishes go out to you and especially your family. Sometimes things like this are harder on the ones who love us the most. 

Get well and keep everything positive!!


----------



## MEATSAW (Oct 19, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Haha, my music is definatly not for everyone.



As I Lay Dying in a vid with ported 880 falling a huge tree? Heaven.:msp_wub:


----------



## MEATSAW (Oct 19, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> After my hip replacement, the nurse that pulled my catheter thought she was trying to start a vapor locked 880



I had to have a catheter for 3 days when I was 15. I still have an abnormally large peehole -- I wake my wife up when I pee in the middle of the night! :jester:


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 19, 2012)

meatsaw said:


> i had to have a catheter for 3 days when i was 15. I still have an abnormally large peehole -- i wake my wife up when i pee in the middle of the night! :jester:



tmi


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 19, 2012)

MEATSAW said:


> I had to have a catheter for 3 days when I was 15. I still have an abnormally large peehole -- I wake my wife up when I pee in the middle of the night! :jester:



I've heard guys brag about mines bigger than yours before but never abouts the size of the stream.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Slamm (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't mean it as a brag, just a point of reference, but I've broke most every bone in my body from bull riding for 12+ years, that said, I've felt some pain. I was at the hospital for a surgery and they said, okay now we are going to put in the catheter. I said, "Oh, okay what is that?"

She explained .............

I started pulling wires and hoses out and off of me and getting out of bed, they freaked out, I said, there is no way in heck that they were going to stuff something into my peep hole, not going to happen.

The doc came in and said what is the problem.

I said, if they can't just let me pee on myself then I will just live with my ailment, but they are not going put one in and if I find out that they did after surgery (like while I was knocked out), I would damage him personally.

Suddenly they found new technology that would allow the surgery to continue as scheduled it was a "condom" catheter, worked just fine and everyone was happy.

I just made a schedule to whiz, as with the pain medications, you can't tell if you have to pee or not.

Sam


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 19, 2012)

paccity said:


> still one in lincoln city, have not eaten there in years.




We ate there on our honeymoon. 

I'm pretty sure that salad they served was raised on pain meds, kinda weird and lifeless.

Rest of the food was good.

Hilltop Family Restaurant was pretty good, went there several times over the years, but I've heard they shut down.

Pig-N-Pancake was always good, I've ate there more than any other place in Lincoln City I think.




Mr. HE


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 19, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> hahahaha
> do you remember the restaurants?


Didn't know there was a restaurant. I just have one of the 1930's editions of the children's book.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 19, 2012)

I lived in two different decent sized Midwestern cities as a boy in the '60s-'70s, and both had Sambo's Restaurants.


----------



## SCHallenger (Oct 19, 2012)

*Thoughts & prayers*

Jasha, When this thread started I sent prayers & well wishes, but I didn't have a lot of hope for a good outcome. Everything I've read since then has been far better than expected! I think the man upstairs has been flooded with pleas & is listening. Your recent post indicating that muscle re-attachment & then grafting sounds very encouraging! That & the vid of you doing "surgery" on that burning tree reminded me of a story. Here it is:
A young couple were in a serious car accident. The car caught fire, & the wife, a drop-dead beauty, had her face severely burned. The only way she could be helped required extensive skin grafting. Her own skin was too thin, so a donor would be her only hope. Her husband volunteered, but the only place on his body where the skin was considered suitable was on his buttocks. The procedure was done & was so successful she was at least as beautiful, if not more so, than before. After a social gtg with many friends complimenting her on her striking good looks, she was very emotional & told her husband she could never repay him enough for the sacrifice which he made. He replied, "That's OK, I get my reward every time your mother kisses you on the cheek". 
If your doctors are as skillful with their work as you are with a chainsaw, things are looking brighter by the minute!
Hang tough. It beats hangin'.


----------



## dancan (Oct 19, 2012)

Well , I just got back from the post office and the wouldn't let me send bacon through the mail , I told them it was a matter of life or death and that the recipient was stuck in a vegan commune but they wouldn't budge , I thought about sending you a plain old get well soon card but it might get there in time so here's a nice saw pic to cheer you up .


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 19, 2012)

dancan said:


> Well , I just got back from the post office and the wouldn't let me send bacon through the mail , I told them it was a matter of life or death and that the recipient was stuck in a vegan commune but they wouldn't budge , I thought about sending you a plain old get well soon card but it might get there in time so here's a nice saw pic to cheer you up .



Ah man!!! Thanks, that is awesome. Truly a great group on here.


----------



## dancan (Oct 19, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Ah man!!! Thanks, that is awesome. Truly a great group on here.



No worries , I had fun modding them saws but the cement guys thought I was nuts LOL


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 19, 2012)

dancan said:


> No worries , I had fun modding them saws but the cement guys thought I was nuts LOL



Whats the story with those saws? I have heard of keeping a saw for parts but not one being so far gone that all they were good for was sidewalk fill. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dancan (Oct 19, 2012)

LowVolt said:


> Whats the story with those saws? I have heard of keeping a saw for parts but not one being so far gone that all they were good for was sidewalk fill. :msp_biggrin:



They're only Huskeys , dime a dozen , sold in most department and home improvement stores ....................


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 19, 2012)

So I was in the post office today and I got reminded of Jasha. A good while back, I got a bunch of bars from him. There were about 10 36" bars. The package looked to be a stick of 2x4 lumber when it arrived. Apparently the folks at the post office kept it an extra day or two because they were having fun with it. While it looked like a 2x4, it was pretty much a solid chunk of steel. The postal workers were having fun sending their buddies over to try and pick up the thing. They still remember that when I go in to ship stuff out. Small towns are great. 

Still lifting you up there Jasha. Hope this made you smile for a second.


----------



## slowp (Oct 19, 2012)

Any estimate of days? We could send you little packets of instant coffee--maybe even Starbucks snooty instant coffee? We'll put them inside a hollowed out book. We can do the same with Spam, which comes in easily mailed vacuum packages so no can to deal with.[video=youtube_share;anwy2MPT5RE]http://youtu.be/anwy2MPT5RE[/video] Yeah. Give us an address and you may suddenly get a lot of books. :msp_biggrin:

Hah, smuggling LEGAL substances. It could be fun. Or not. Keep on and get well.


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 20, 2012)

:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:ig::spam:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

slowp said:


> Any estimate of days? We could send you little packets of instant coffee--maybe even Starbucks snooty instant coffee? We'll put them inside a hollowed out book. We can do the same with Spam, which comes in easily mailed vacuum packages so no can to deal with.[video=youtube_share;anwy2MPT5RE]http://youtu.be/anwy2MPT5RE[/video] Yeah. Give us an address and you may suddenly get a lot of books. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Hah, smuggling LEGAL substances. It could be fun. Or not. Keep on and get well.



Haha, I'm good with all the contraband sweetie. My wife hooked me up very well before she left tonight. I have Kindle Fire down here too, so I haves lots of book.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 20, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

My wife and boss had to leave last night, so I'm flying solo. With you guys and many others I am gonna be just fine. I cant put into words how you guys have made me feel. The donations, though not nessecary have been overwhelming, puts in perspective how we all go deeper than a chainsaw. Pat yourselves on the back, you all rock. Jasha.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2012)

Man, I feel your pain with everyone leaving. When you're down, family is about all that matters. Hang in there mang! We've got your back


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Man, I feel your pain with everyone leaving. When you're down, family is about all that matters. Hang in there mang! We've got your back



I know...


----------



## shawnw (Oct 20, 2012)

I've not had a chance to deal you with you yet Jasha, as I'm new here, but I wanted to wish you the very best. Hope all is going well for you, and that you have a speedy recovery.

By the way, any more photos of the progress? We all saw how gnarly it was...I'm curious to see what kind of work the doctors have done.

Shawn


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

shawnw said:


> I've not had a chance to deal you with you yet Jasha, as I'm new here, but I wanted to wish you the very best. Hope all is going well for you, and that you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> By the way, any more photos of the progress? We all saw how gnarly it was...I'm curious to see what kind of work the doctors have done.
> 
> Shawn



Thanks, as far as pics, I'm all wrapped up with drain tubes and a removeable cast.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 20, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Thanks, as far as pics, I'm all wrapped up with drain tubes and a removeable cast.



You need to sneak out for Halloween with that baby unwrapped! You'll get comments like:

"WOW, who did your makeup?"

And

"That's gross! It looks totally real!"

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> You need to sneak out for Halloween with that baby unwrapped! You'll get comments like:
> 
> "WOW, who did your makeup?"
> 
> ...



Hopefully on Hallowern I am in my own recliner drinking an IPA watching the World Series with my black and yellow lab right next to me.


----------



## thomas1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hopefully on Hallowern I am in my own recliner drinking an IPA watching the World Series with my black and yellow lab right next to me.



Your lab is a Steelers fan? Good dog.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 20, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hopefully on Hallowern I am in my own recliner drinking an IPA watching the World Series with my black and yellow lab right next to me.



You like IPA's? Have you tried Big Sky IPA?


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 20, 2012)

thomas1 said:


> Your lab is a Steelers fan? Good dog.



I see what you did there. :msp_wink:


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 20, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Thanks, as far as pics, I'm all wrapped up with drain tubes and a removeable cast.


1. remove removeable cast
2. remove wrapping
3. firmly grasp drain tubes and briskly pull with a slight downward motion
4. pictures
5. internets


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> 1. remove removeable cast
> 2. remove wrapping
> 3. firmly grasp drain tubes and briskly pull with a slight downward motion
> 4. pictures
> 5. internets



Haha, I'm trying to get outta here bud.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> You like IPA's? Have you tried Big Sky IPA?



I have not, you should bring me some. Haha.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

thomas1 said:


> Your lab is a Steelers fan? Good dog.



That's funny, lab's...


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 20, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I have not, you should bring me some. Haha.



Done!

PM me on here or FB with your home addy, and I'll make sure there's some in the fridge when you get there.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Done!
> 
> PM me on here or FB with your home addy, and I'll make sure there's some in the fridge when you get there.



Oh snap!!!! Only if I can pay for it.
Jasha Reynolds
6217 Scott River Road
Fort Jones, CA 96032


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 20, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Oh snap!!!! Only if I can pay for it.
> Jasha Reynolds
> 6217 Scott River Road
> Fort Jones, CA 96032



You wish! 

You just concentrate on licking the rest of the honey off before that nurse comes back.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 20, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> You wish!
> 
> You just concentrate on licking the rest of the honey off before that nurse comes back.



Haha!!!


----------



## slowp (Oct 20, 2012)

Somebody needs to invent dehydrated beer. It would mail easier.


----------



## Dustincoc (Oct 20, 2012)

slowp said:


> Somebody needs to invent dehydrated beer. It would mail easier.




Someone already has only it apparently won't be availiable until early next year.
Coming soon- dehydrated beer for backpackers. | BeerAdvocate Community


----------



## stubnail67 (Oct 20, 2012)

*been off awhile*

wow amazing read a late get well soon ...... your one tough dude!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 21, 2012)

stubnail67 said:


> wow amazing read a late get well soon ...... your one tough dude!



Thanks bud, I appreciate it.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hope you get back at it real soon! 
Just do what the Drs. tell you!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 21, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> You like IPA's? Have you tried Big Sky IPA?



I'll have to find me one of them, I'm a huge IPA AIPA fan.

Jasha it sounds like you're in s good spirits. I'm sure you'll be home sipping a good beer, porting and running saws in no time.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 21, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'll have to find me one of them, I'm a huge IPA AIPA fan.
> 
> Jasha it sounds like you're in s good spirits. I'm sure you'll be home sipping a good beer, porting and running saws in no time.



I sure hope so my friend, although I better practice porting lefty before offering any services rendered, haha.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I sure hope so my friend, although I better practice porting lefty before offering any services rendered, haha.



I'm sure like myself you've switched hands every now and again just for a change. Wait wrong subject lol.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 21, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'm sure like myself you've switched hands every now and again just for a change. Wait wrong subject lol.



Haha, yep!!!


----------



## MCW (Oct 21, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I better practice porting lefty before offering any services rendered, haha.



It'll probably run backwards 



Andyshine77 said:


> I'm sure like myself you've switched hands every now and again just for a change. Wait wrong subject lol.



Just lay on your arm for a while Andy until it goes to sleep. Then it feels like someone else is doing it


----------



## parrisw (Oct 21, 2012)

MCW said:


> Just lay on your arm for a while Andy until it goes to sleep. Then it feels like someone else is doing it



That's called the "Stranger".


----------



## Saw Dr. (Oct 21, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Haha, I'm good with all the contraband sweetie. My wife hooked me up very well before she left tonight. I have Kindle Fire down here too, so I haves lots of book.



I sure hope you are not typing all your posts on here via the kindle. That drives me nuts with two good hands!

Via Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## parrisw (Oct 21, 2012)

I was thinking of you Jasha today when I fired the 372 for the first time. I really hope you can do this soon as well, I'm sure you'll be back at it, maybe your arm won't be what it used to be, but I can definitely see you getting back to it, especially with the attitude you have. Keep positive!!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 21, 2012)

parrisw said:


> I was thinking of you Jasha today when I fired the 372 for the first time. I really hope you can do this soon as well, I'm sure you'll be back at it, maybe your arm won't be what it used to be, but I can definitely see you getting back to it, especially with the attitude you have. Keep positive!!



Gonna do my best Will, time will tell. I really miss my shop time though. Days like this I'm normally listening to sports, a building a saw while drinking coffee or a beer. The dogs come in and out to check on me and my wife and kids are always around, cooking and hanging out.
Your a good friend, all of you are and I am more thankful than you will know.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 21, 2012)

I can't believe you are *still* layin' around.


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 21, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Gonna do my best Will, time will tell. I really miss my shop time though. Days like this I'm normally listening to sports, a building a saw while drinking coffee or a beer. The dogs come in and out to check on me and my wife and kids are always around, cooking and hanging out.
> Your a good friend, all of you are and I am more thankful than you will know.


It always seems too far off to comprehend when you're laying in a hospital bed. Always going through your head wondering if things are going to be the same, what kind of adaptations you are going to have to make. Similar feeling when your wife finds out she's pregnant for the first time. How is going to be in a year, five years... It always happens, just not quite how you think. You'll be back to the shop, coffee, wife, kids, and dogs. It's always a little different than how you imagine, but hey, you're waking up every morning so life is good! Painkillers treating you well still or are you getting sick of them??


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 21, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> I can't believe you are *still* layin' around.



Haha, I know, whatta cull.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 21, 2012)

kodiakyardboy said:


> It always seems too far off to comprehend when you're laying in a hospital bed. Always going through your head wondering if things are going to be the same, what kind of adaptations you are going to have to make. Similar feeling when your wife finds out she's pregnant for the first time. How is going to be in a year, five years... It always happens, just not quite how you think. You'll be back to the shop, coffee, wife, kids, and dogs. It's always a little different than how you imagine, but hey, you're waking up every morning so life is good! Painkillers treating you well still or are you getting sick of them??



So true bud. Unfortunately I am still needing the pain killers. Suppossed to have another surgery tomorrow, so am sure I will be on them for awhile longer.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> So true bud. Unfortunately I am still needing the pain killers. Suppossed to have another surgery tomorrow, so am sure I will be on them for awhile longer.



They will get you fixed back up! They do wonders these days! It will take a little time to get back where you were,but you can do it!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## showrguy (Oct 21, 2012)

jasha,
things are really looking up for you !!!!

yer gaints won !!!

hopefully your dogs team will win tonight........... go steelers !!! (i know, they are really sucking this year)


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 21, 2012)

Packers and Rodgers got their groove back. All you other wimps are going down! :angry2:

Love it. Can't help it. I was born in LaCrosse, Wis., in the Lombardi era. I really DO bleed green and gold. Been trying to get Amsoil (a Wisconsin company) to change the color of their oil to Packers green. Think of the additional marketing opportunities to Packers fans and the Green movement! Alas, no luck so far. 

Two years ago the Packers were Giant killers. Last year the Giants were Packers killers. This year? Hmmmm.   

Anyway, Jasha, when you get #### talk from your AS buddies and you give it right back, you know things are going OK. Keep hanging in there. Sleep tight, and best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 21, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Packers and Rodgers got their groove back. All you other wimps are going down! :angry2:
> 
> Love it. Can't help it. I was born in LaCrosse, Wis., in the Lombardi era. I really DO bleed green and gold. Been trying to get Amsoil (a Wisconsin company) to change the color of their oil to Packers green. No luck so far. Two years ago the Packers were Giant killers. Last year the Giants were Packers killers. This year? Hmmmm.
> 
> Anyway, Jasha, when you get #### talk from your AS buddies and you give it right back, you know things are going OK. Keep hanging in there. Sleep tight, and best of luck tomorrow.



Actually, I'm a SF Giants fan not a NY football Giants. Oh yeah, I'm a 49er fan too, sorry Cheesehead.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 21, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Oh yeah, I'm a 49er fan too, sorry Cheesehead.



Kiss my _what?_   

I'm a Twins fan. Always have been. Detroit's gonna tear a path of destruction on you NL pussies. I mean that in the most respectful possible way.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 21, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Kiss my _what?_



Haha, although I really like Rodgers, he is from Chico, CA.

I know, nobody is beating the Tigers. Serious mojo right now.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 21, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Haha, although I really like Rodgers, he is from Chico, CA.



Born in the land of fruits and nuts. Found his path of champions in Wisconsin, where they know how to shape raw talent into superstardom.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 21, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Well, the hardest part about being a Packers fan is telling your dad your gay.:hmm3grin2orange:



Please reference post No. 488. Hah! Actually, I am not gay, but my son is. He's an attorney with the Dept. of Education in Washington. He's a Redskins fan. I'm gonna stop short of telling a gay Redskins joke.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 21, 2012)

I deleted my post, tasteless on my part.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 21, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I deleted my post, tasteless on my part.



Oh hell no, not tasteless at all. NO! Political correctness has run amok all over the U.S. My son agrees. I say let 'er buck! Seriously. Not going to go all postal on people for making laughter. Laughter and love are in short enough supply, and we all need to be able to take ourselves lightly and laugh at ourselves.

You are A-OK in my book, Jasha. And my son would give this a big horse laugh as well. He's told the occasional gay joke, and meant it.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 21, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> Oh hell no, not tasteless at all. Political correctness has run amok all over the U.S. My son agrees. I say let 'er buck! Seriously. Not going to go all postal on people for making laughter. Laughter and love are in short enough supply, and we all need to be able to take ourselves lightly and laugh at ourselves.
> 
> You are A-OK in my book, Jasha. And my son would give this a big horse laugh as well. He's told the occasional gay joke, and meant it.



I know bud, but I am also receiving an amazing amount of support on here. I don't need to be accidentally offending people, pun intended or not.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 21, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I know bud, but I am also receiving an amazing amount of support on here. I don't need to be accidentally offending people, pun intended or not.



My friend, this is YOUR thread. I'm just pleased to be a part of it and offer whatever support I can. Humor rocks.  

I'd like to meet you someday. There might need to be some post-Jasha-hospital NoCal GTG one of these months, and if the pocketbook eases up a little bit, I'd be on it like a duck on a June bug. 

Signing off for awhile. The smell of pizza is wafting up from the kitchen, and it mingles well with the beer. Back atcha later!


----------



## Brian13 (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad to see your in good spirits Jasha! Hope your positive attitude will make your recovery easier and faster.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 21, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> My friend, this is YOUR thread. I'm just pleased to be a part of it and offer whatever support I can. Humor rocks.
> 
> I'd like to meet you someday. There might need to be some post-Jasha-hospital NoCal GTG one of these months, and if the pocketbook eases up a little bit, I'd be on it like a duck on a June bug.
> 
> Signing off for awhile. The smell of pizza is wafting up from the kitchen, and it mingles well with the beer. Back atcha later!



You bet buddy!!!


----------



## thomas1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Actually, I'm a SF Giants fan not a NY football Giants. Oh yeah, I'm a 49er fan too, sorry Cheesehead.



At least the dogs have their priorities straight.


----------



## MCW (Oct 22, 2012)

StihlyinEly said:


> I really DO bleed green and gold.



You'd fit in well in Australia  Green and gold are our colours...


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 22, 2012)

Keep up the great go you're making of it Jasha. 

You've brought me out from lurking. 

Nothing like your injury, but my story involves getting the trifecta as I put it a week prior to getting married. 

The trifecta being first second and third degree burns from elbow down my forearm and the edge of my hand. Really threw the plans out the window, burns unit most days prior to wedding and no honeymoon, just more burns unit. 

Worst bits were the debriding and getting married on a stinking hot day, 37 Celsius in the shade and 80% plus humidity in a suit. No aircon. 

Burns have healed, didn't need any grafts. 

I'm sure you will get there Jasha.....


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 22, 2012)

deepsouth said:


> Keep up the great go you're making of it Jasha.
> 
> You've brought me out from lurking.
> 
> ...



Thank you sir, glad things worked out for you.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 22, 2012)

Jasha,
been following... and glad to see you are on here ( well not too much you can do in the hospital..not too much call for saw runnin or arm wrestling or even beer drinking--no bar in a hospital what up with that?)

hang in there.. I am sure this group of social deviants and all around miscreants can help keep ya entertained.. ( I am sure the tv there sucks.. like at most places) 

we are all pulling for ya

[video=youtube;yevEKPrhjOU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yevEKPrhjOU[/video]


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 22, 2012)

I could watch Red Green for days!

That show should still be going IMO.

"I'm a man, but I can change, if I have to. . . I guess."


----------



## tbow388 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Dang*

I know I am a day late and a dollar short but I will be praying for ya.


----------



## tbow388 (Oct 22, 2012)

*I have had*

WHEW

I have had way more than my fare share of breaks and cuts (tore both ACL's and broken both ankles all different times)

But just thinking about yours makes me hurt!!!!

I hope everything turns out great and you and your family recover super fast!!


----------



## PJF1313 (Oct 22, 2012)

[SIZE=.1]just a little first page bump[/SIZE]


Can't leave 'Slinger hanging...


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 23, 2012)

Any updates on the progress?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 23, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> Any updates on the progress?



Had my fourth surgery last night. They cut out the rest of the dying muscle, scrubbed., attached it to the bone and added a skin graft from my thigh. I still have a vaccum seal and tubes working the wound. I have very little range of motion on my hand and can tell that I have Avery long road ahead of me. I accept the challenge. Hopefully I can get out of here by Friday.
Thanks guys, your the best!!!!


----------



## LowVolt (Oct 23, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I accept the challenge.



Good to hear. It sounds like you are in good hands and you are ready to tackle this thing head on. 

:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## zogger (Oct 23, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Had my fourth surgery last night. They cut out the rest of the dying muscle, scrubbed., attached it to the bone and added a skin graft from my thigh. I still have a vaccum seal and tubes working the wound. I have very little range of motion on my hand and can tell that I have Avery long road ahead of me. I accept the challenge. Hopefully I can get out of here by Friday.
> Thanks guys, your the best!!!!



You'll get there eventually man! Might take some time, but it'll happen! Docs told me I was gonna be in a wheelchair or walker, ha, fooled them! Never got back 100%, but I can work part time now, including running saws!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 23, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> .... I accept the challenge. .....



That's the right attitude :msp_thumbup: - thanks for the update! :msp_smile:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 23, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Had my fourth surgery last night. They cut out the rest of the dying muscle, scrubbed., attached it to the bone and added a skin graft from my thigh. I still have a vaccum seal and tubes working the wound. I have very little range of motion on my hand and can tell that I have Avery long road ahead of me. I accept the challenge. Hopefully I can get out of here by Friday.
> Thanks guys, your the best!!!!



Hope you canget out Friday.:smile2: And I am sure you are up to the challenge. Never give up...


----------



## kodiakyardboy (Oct 23, 2012)

Friday!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## russhd1997 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Had my fourth surgery last night. They cut out the rest of the dying muscle, scrubbed., attached it to the bone and added a skin graft from my thigh. I still have a vaccum seal and tubes working the wound. I have very little range of motion on my hand and can tell that I have Avery long road ahead of me. I accept the challenge. Hopefully I can get out of here by Friday.
> Thanks guys, your the best!!!!



Your surgeries sound very painful. I am hoping that you can go home on Friday, there's no place like home. Your positive attitude will help make that happen! Keep fighting the good fight. We are here to support you. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## dancan (Oct 23, 2012)

Well , since they're thinking of booting you out I'll cancel my trip of sneaking across the border and mailing you some bacon from Maine .

I bought some East Coast Lobstah' for you but I had to taste test it to see if it made the grade ..............it failed so I had to dispose of it properly , sorry .
I did find some beer for you but I couldn't find any locally , sounded fun to try a bottle .
World's strongest beer 'Armageddon' produced by Aberdeenshire brewery | News | Aberdeen | STV


If you ever make it up here i'm sure I can find some Lobstah's that will make the grade , my treat :msp_smile:


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 23, 2012)

dancan said:


> Well , since they're thinking of booting you out I'll cancel my trip of sneaking across the border and mailing you some bacon from Maine .
> 
> I bought some East Coast Lobstah' for you but I had to taste test it to see if it made the grade ..............it failed so I had to dispose of it properly , sorry .
> I did find some beer for you but I couldn't find any locally , sounded fun to try a bottle .
> ...



You betcha buddy!!!


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 23, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> You betcha buddy!!!



You got to watch that Dan! He has been know as Dancan't all summer! Seems he likes running through the woods with a saw and stepping in holes! Got some metal in that leg now!

You just your chin up! Your doing great! I don't have a Tree Sling'r saw yet!! But I can wait a little while. LOL


----------



## dancan (Oct 23, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> ......I don't have a Tree Sling'r saw yet!! But I can wait a little while. LOL



Saw Whoreder !


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 23, 2012)

dancan said:


> Saw Whoreder !



Yes I am :msp_wub:


----------



## Gologit (Oct 23, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> I don't have a Tree Sling'r saw yet!! But I can wait a little while. LOL



They're worth waiting for.


----------



## Cbird14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just been trying to catch up on all the posts. Man can get lost on here:msp_scared: glad to hear surgery went well and ur upbeat about it!! Great news hope u get out this Friday 'slinger


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 23, 2012)

Let's get an AS Posse put together and get up there and bust Jasha outa that there hopsital:biggrin:


----------



## Cbird14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hells yeah.  
Long as a AS posse can come break me outta the oil patch in no Dak lol.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 24, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Let's get an AS Posse put together and get up there and bust Jasha outa that there hopsital:biggrin:



Sounds good to me, we can hit In n Out Burger on the way out! Double double with grilled onions please...


----------



## tallguys (Oct 24, 2012)

dancan said:


> Saw Whoreder !



Hilarious!  I love it. Especially that it so aptly describes myself and most likely everyone else who spends more than five minutes on AS.


----------



## deepsouth (Oct 24, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> have very little range of motion on my hand and can tell that I have Avery long road ahead of me. I accept the challenge. Hopefully I can get out of here by Friday.
> Thanks guys, your the best!!!!



And it's easy to offer support, you're the one doing the hard yakka ( work). Sounds like quite a few have had similar experiences. I was lucky to get a mate online who I never met for support when I needed it. 

Just watch out for Physiotherapists. Some are sadists. 

Friday sounds good for you - back home or just to a closer hospital?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 24, 2012)

deepsouth said:


> Friday sounds good for you - back home or just to a closer hospital?



That is still to be detirmined, hopefully home...


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 24, 2012)

Jasha, hope your going to be sitting at home soon!!!!


----------



## thomas1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Homeward bound?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 25, 2012)

thomas1 said:


> Homeward bound?



The word is Friday. So should arrive home early Saturday morning. I am hoping I don't have to go to another hospital. Fingers crossed, well on my left hand anyway, haha.


----------



## dancan (Oct 25, 2012)

I hope ya get home on the weekend but if not , don't sweat it , it'll only be a short hop from the new place to home .
Keep it in mind that you want them to be sure your ready , no fun in having to go back because you weren't .


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 25, 2012)

dancan said:


> I hope ya get home on the weekend but if not , don't sweat it , it'll only be a short hop from the new place to home .
> Keep it in mind that you want them to be sure your ready , no fun in having to go back because you weren't .



Exactly, no need to rush it at this point! :agree2:


----------



## parrisw (Oct 25, 2012)

Saw your arm pic on facebook, what's up with that??


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 25, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Saw your arm pic on facebook, what's up with that??



Wound vacuum, crazy huh?


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hope ya get to healing up good man.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 25, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Wound vacuum, crazy huh?



At first I thought it was your skin. Crazy. looks funky.


----------



## 7sleeper (Oct 26, 2012)

Didn't see the pictures on facebook since I don't have it but if you speak of a vacuum system there is probably only one system meant that I will try to explain. 

The priciple is quite simple. We use it quite often. The steril sponge is placed directly onto the defective tissue and for an airtight seal a plastic foil is placed onto the skin. The idea is with suction to 1. get all "tissue fluids"(sorry don't know the correct english words) out of the wound, this further minimizes the chances of local infection, 2. the suction promotes the cells to grow, thus enhacing "new tissue" in the area so that the healing process is quicker. There are different modes of suction(f.e. continous, interval, etc.) and different types of sponges for different type of wounds(f.e. silver coated for infected wounds etc.). There are publications describing less scaring but I'm not to sure about it. But the healing is *much* faster and *less *prone to complications compared to the non vacuum days!

7


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Oct 26, 2012)

Jasha Hope you get to head toward the house to day. Keep up the good fight.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 26, 2012)

It's Friday! Are you home yet?!!!


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It's Friday! Are you home yet?!!!



Aww, not yet brother. Hopefully get the ball rolling here shortly. Once I am outta here, we still have an 11 drive north once released. Ill keep you fellas posted. Thanks for being awesome!!!!!


----------



## parrisw (Oct 26, 2012)

Good to hear, sorry about the long drive.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 26, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Good to hear, sorry about the long drive.



No worries man. Used to it.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 26, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> No worries man. Used to it.


,i can see Jasha in the recliner with that xpw in his lap in his living room taking it apart allready ........


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> ,i can see Jasha in the recliner with that xpw in his lap in his living room taking it apart allready ........



May just put the recliner in the shop.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 26, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> May just put the recliner in the shop.



i hear ya ,id rather be in my shop too than sitting in the house


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 26, 2012)

Are you home? Hope all is well.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 26, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Are you home? Hope all is well.



Around 4am PST.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 26, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> i hear ya ,id rather be in my shop too than sitting in the house



I will actually be in the house a lot, I have a handful of ISA certs to study for. My injury is actually going to end up being a promotion for my job. So I need more certs. Not a bad thing.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 26, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Around 4am PST.



Pst...why are you whispering?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Oct 26, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> Pst...why are you whispering?



Don't wanna wake my wife up silly, after all it will be 4am.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 26, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I will actually be in the house a lot, I have a handful of ISA certs to study for. My injury is actually going to end up being a promotion for my job. So I need more certs. Not a bad thing.



Good to hear some good news has come of this. Maybe you should just ask for a promotion next time.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 27, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Good to hear some good news has come of this. Maybe you should just ask for a promotion next time.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mt.stalker (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope you have a speedy recovery Jasha !


----------



## tallguys (Oct 30, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I will actually be in the house a lot, I have a handful of ISA certs to study for. My injury is actually going to end up being a promotion for my job. So I need more certs. Not a bad thing.



So a good result from a bad occurrence. That's a positive way to look at it. I wish you well.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 30, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I will actually be in the house a lot, I have a handful of ISA certs to study for. My injury is actually going to end up being a promotion for my job. So I need more certs. Not a bad thing.



That's really good news!


----------



## roberte (Nov 1, 2012)

Jasha,
My thoughts are out to you. 
I can certainly relate; May 5, 2010, Blunt Force Trauma, Right Forearm. Looking at your picture about the same spot. Long road ahead. 
Just from own experience, it was about 6/7 months before i could even scratch my backside without ending up on the ceiling. It was Summer 2011 before I had enough strength to pick up a saw and hang on. The nerves in my arm have healed all they are going to, meaning half of my hand is still numb, ring, pinkie finger and lower forearm. Strange as it may be thou, I am cutting 3 to 4 days a week and the vibrations from the saws actually feel good on my hand and arm. 
Please understand, Im not trying to play my injury is not better or worse than yours, just telling a story about my experience. 
Thoughts and prayers from someone who has lived a little.
Rob


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 1, 2012)

roberte said:


> Jasha,
> My thoughts are out to you.
> I can certainly relate; May 5, 2010, Blunt Force Trauma, Right Forearm. Looking at your picture about the same spot. Long road ahead.
> Just from own experience, it was about 6/7 months before i could even scratch my backside without ending up on the ceiling. It was Summer 2011 before I had enough strength to pick up a saw and hang on. The nerves in my arm have healed all they are going to, meaning half of my hand is still numb, ring, pinkie finger and lower forearm. Strange as it may be thou, I am cutting 3 to 4 days a week and the vibrations from the saws actually feel good on my hand and arm.
> ...




Slinger, 


When I got burned in '97, I lost all the blood veins in the backs of my hands. I had grafts all around both hands and wrists. I had strength but no stamina. I could pick up my tool box, or a saw, but not hold it. Two or three seconds top. Eventually those veins returned, and my stamina too.....

The body is an amazing thing.... 

Still going to work on that 757 soon.........  A suggestion was made that the air leak could be on the carburetor? Wouldn't ether test for that?


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Slinger
Glad that you are home with the family.Your attitude through all this has been amazing.
I had a very minor injury compared to any that have been mentioned,but after it healed i had half a finger that had no feeling.So at my anuall visit with my Doc,i questioned if there was any options to deal with it.I was told to just let my body do it's thing.Try not to let it freeze,a real danger for me i work in the winter outside,and have the ability to work in the cold without gloves.
Anyhow it's taken a few yrs but the feeling has come back,not totaly yet,but i can now feel when it touches something,and it dosn't get cold to the touch as easy anymore.
With your positive attitude you have a big advantage in recovery then the people that lay in a bed and feel sorry for themselves.
Do a little reading on altertative healing,find out what your body needs to rebuild itself,and eat healthy.
Take Care Thomas


----------



## Boogieman142 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hope for a speedy recovery and that there are no permanent damages.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. So far recovery is going decent. The skin graft on my leg is a pain, I am looking forward to it healing so I can start running again.


----------



## MCW (Nov 3, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Thanks everyone. So far recovery is going decent. The skin graft on my leg is a pain, I am looking forward to it healing so I can start running again.



Be thankful it wasn't off your butt  Glad to hear everything is going to plan.


----------



## rms61moparman (Nov 3, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Thanks everyone. So far recovery is going decent. The skin graft on my leg is a pain, I am looking forward to it healing so I can start running again.



When I had my pinky repaired a few years ago, I had more actual pain and aggrevation from the area where they took the skin to repair it with, than I had with the finger. (except for the day it happened) 


Mike


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 3, 2012)

Skin grafts from your thigh are a pain. But they eventually heal, and almost disappear. 

Considering the alternative, they aren't bad......


----------



## Brian13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Was thinking about you this morning Jasha. Had some wood clogging up the chipper, and had to clear it. Even with a jack holding the feed wheel up, it was still unnerving to watch my boss stick his hands in there to pull out the last couple of pieces. Hope your recovery is going well.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 5, 2012)

MCW said:


> Be thankful it wasn't off your butt  Glad to hear everything is going to plan.



They dont actually use butt skin do they? That would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 5, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> They dont actually use butt skin do they? That would be a pain in the ass.



I wonder if that would cause your arm to grow butt hair?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 5, 2012)

Whose side are you all on?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 13, 2012)

I will be recuperating with slinger. I got my hand in ,a chop saw on Sunday, had rJeconstructive surgery yesterday ,


----------



## zogger (Nov 13, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> I will be recuperating with slinger. I got my hand in ,a chop saw on Sunday, had rJeconstructive surgery yesterday ,



AAk! man, what happened?? How bad is it?


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 13, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> I will be recuperating with slinger. I got my hand in ,a chop saw on Sunday, had rJeconstructive surgery yesterday ,



WTF???????? Dan, how bad did it get ya?


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2012)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I will actually be in the house a lot, I have a handful of ISA certs to study for. My injury is actually going to end up being a promotion for my job. So I need more certs. Not a bad thing.



That's the right attitude, no point wasting the recovery time doing nothing, when you have the opportunity! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 13, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> I will be recuperating with slinger. I got my hand in ,a chop saw on Sunday, had rJeconstructive surgery yesterday ,



:eek2: Doesn't sound too good - hopefully you will have a full recovery?


----------



## parrisw (Nov 13, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> I will be recuperating with slinger. I got my hand in ,a chop saw on Sunday, had rJeconstructive surgery yesterday ,



Ouch what kind of chop saw?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Nov 13, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> I will be recuperating with slinger. I got my hand in ,a chop saw on Sunday, had rJeconstructive surgery yesterday ,



Ahh man, I hope your okay, that is terrible. Anything I can do to help?


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 13, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> I will be recuperating with slinger. I got my hand in ,a chop saw on Sunday, had rJeconstructive surgery yesterday ,



Sure hope you will be OK !

You guys have got to stop this chit !


----------



## nmurph (Nov 13, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Ouch what kind of chop saw?



The man got his hand in a chop saw and you want to know what brand!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Not what you should ask...R, how big of a chop saw? :yoyo:

I hope both of you are doing well. I've had my share of injuries...motocross racing sent me to the hospital when I was 13 and I left with a skin graft and what looks like a shark-bite chunck of my L heel missing. Razor to the thumb--70 odd stitches- still have some numbness and limited ROM. Broken nose- deviated septum repair--miserable surgery. Shattered ankle--13 assorted screws and couple of plates--can you say morphine drip for days. Torn ACL- thought it was bad at the time, easy-peasy looking back. Two rotator cuff repairs. Labrum repair--worse than the rotator repairs.........orthopaedic surgeons and pain meds have gotten me through a lot.

TS, hang in there...


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 13, 2012)

nmurph said:


> The man got his hand in a chop saw and you want to know what brand!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Not what you should ask...R, how big of a chop saw? :yoyo:
> 
> I hope both of you are doing well. I've had my share of injuries...motocross racing sent me to the hospital when I was 13 and I left with a skin graft and what looks like a shark-bite chunck of my L heel missing. Razor to the thumb--70 odd stitches- still have some numbness and limited ROM. Broken nose- deviated septum repair--miserable surgery. Shattered ankle--13 assorted screws and couple of plates--can you say morphine drip for days. Torn ACL- thought it was bad at the time, easy-peasy looking back. Two rotator cuff repairs. Labrum repair--worse than the rotator repairs.........orthopaedic surgeons and pain meds have gotten me through a lot.
> 
> TS, hang in there...



Bet you set off metal detectors? LOL Not really funny,man your a mess!


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 13, 2012)

Easy Neal. I think he's just asking what kind of saw that really is.


----------



## nmurph (Nov 13, 2012)

tbone75 said:


> Bet you set off metal detectors? LOL Not really funny,man your a mess!



I had nearly all of the screws and both plates taken out when I had my first rotator repair. That was the best feeling in the world. I couldn't wear boots and higher-topped tennis shoes bc of the positioning of the plate. 

The rotator repairs used absorbable screws- you can't even see them now. 

I have also had my upper jaw cut loose from from my face, as well as having the lower jaw cut in to, and everything realigned. I had TMJ, an over-bite, and I was wearing my back teeth away at a rate that couldn't be sustatined. I couldn't eat solids for a month. I remember grinding my Christmas ham in a food processor and letting it melt in my mouth. I lived on ice cream (yes, you can get tired of ice cream everyday!!), grits, and peanut butter. I lost 30lbs...don't worry, I have found every one of those pounds and a few bonus pounds!!!


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 13, 2012)

It was a slIdIng compound saw. The worsT Thing is trimmmed will probably give me a yellow mark for hijacking the thread. It's tough to type on thIs lIttle phone, please forgive my grammar PDQ, even worse is that I can see that small type. I don't know why I complain though I have plenty of time to do it. lol


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 13, 2012)

RVALUE said:


> It was a slIdIng compound saw. The worsT Thing is trimmmed will probably give me a yellow mark for hijacking the thread. It's tough to type on thIs lIttle phone, please forgive my grammar PDQ, even worse is that I can see that small type. I don't know why I complain though I have plenty of time to do it. lol



Hope you're okay mang! 

How in the hell did you get your hand in the way?


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 13, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Hope you're okay mang!
> 
> How in the hell did you get your hand in the way?



wish I knew


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 2, 2013)

Sling r I haven't heard anything about your recovery lately. How is it going and of course do have pics of the scars?


----------



## MechanicMatt (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes some fresh pics please, the last pics gave me nightmares. Good golly, Im just remembering them and getting the shivers. I can gut a deer, clean fish all that stuff......but for some reason when it comes to humans.................. Im a wimp. But anyway lets see some fresh photos of you all healed up.


----------



## ScottWojo (Mar 13, 2013)

Jasha,

You ok back at it? What you been up to?

Scott.


----------



## fearofpavement (Mar 13, 2013)

nmurph said:


> . I've had my share of injuries...motocross racing sent me to the hospital when I was 13 and I left with a skin graft and what looks like a shark-bite chunck of my L heel missing. Razor to the thumb--70 odd stitches- still have some numbness and limited ROM. Broken nose- deviated septum repair--miserable surgery. Shattered ankle--13 assorted screws and couple of plates--can you say morphine drip for days. Torn ACL- thought it was bad at the time, easy-peasy looking back. Two rotator cuff repairs. Labrum repair--worse than the rotator repairs.........orthopaedic surgeons and pain meds have gotten me through a lot.



Yeah, here in Georgia when you hear the words, "Hey ya'll, watch this!" You know some doctor is going to the Bahamas.


----------

